# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  الصحابة والامتثال الفوري لأوامر القرآن

## العلمي أمل

الصحابة والامتثال الفوري لأوامر القرآن بدون لكن... ولَيٍّ... ولفٍّ... ودوران إعداد الدكتور أمل العلمي 

كيف كان الصحابة ينفذون أوامر القرآن ويصدون عن نواهيه ؟... لنقف على نماذج وصور في مشاهد ماثلة للعيان بقيت خالدة في التاريخ، حية تحكي لنا واقع ما فعل الإيمان فيهم قبل تلقيهم أوامر الوحي، التي كانت تنزل تدريجياً في القرآن، يبلغها ويلقنها لهم الرسول الأمين الهادي إلى الصراط المستقيم، بأمانة كاملة بدون نقص أو زيادة... فما كان منهم إلا سرعة الإقبال على تلقي الأوامر، واستيعابها، وتنفيذها بدون تباطؤ، ولا تلكؤ، ولا لي، ولا لف، ولا دوران... ينفذون ما يطلبه الحق عز وجل منهم بجد واستقامة... يبادرون للتنفيذ الفوري لتلك الأوامر، في وجل، وخوف من التقصير... نساء ورجالا... شباناً وشيوخاً... على السواء... وبدون تمييز بين غنيهم وفقيرهم... في مشاهد مع آيات تحريم الخمر... ومشاهد آيات الحجاب... ومشاهد النفير للجهاد وغيرها...
ويا لروعة مشهد الصحابي أبو طلحة يأمر أبناءه لتحميله فوق الدابة للخروج للجهاد وقد استنفرته آية في سورة التوبة وهو شيخ هرم في عهد الخليفة عثمان رضي الله عنه (بعد أن أبلى البلاء الحسن في الجهاد مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في غزواته، وفي عهد أبي بكر من بعده، ثم عهد عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنهما)، هذا المشهد مما تطلعنا عليه كتب التفاسير في شرح تلك الآيات، التي أعرضها تباعاً على هذه الصفحة المباركة إن شاء الله... حتى تكون نبراسا لنا توقظ ضميرنا... تقوي عزيمتنا... تحفزنا... للنهوض بعبء التكليف... وقد اثاقلنا بذنوبنا وارتكسنا في دركات الحضيض... فهل من معين... 

*البرنامج:*

1)                *الاستجابة لنفير الجهاد في سبيل الله (الآية 41 من سورة التوبة)*
2)                *الاستجابة لتحريم الخمر وسرعة التنفيذ (سورة المائدة: 90-91)*
3)                *الاستجابة لآية الحجاب وسرعة التنفيذ (سورة النور: 31)*
4)                *خفض الصوت أمام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (سورة الحجرات: 2-3)*
5)                *النهي لهم عن أن يسألوا عن أشياء؛ مما لا فائدة لهم في السؤال عنها (سورة المائدة: 101)*

----------


## العلمي أمل

*1) الاستجابة لنفير الجهاد في سبيل الله (الآية 41 من سورة التوبة)**:*
 
قال تعالى: *﴿ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مَا لَكُمْ إِذَا قِيلَ لَكُمُ انفِرُواْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ اثَّاقَلْتُمْ إِلَى الأَرْضِ أَرَضِيتُم بِالْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا مِنَ الآخِرَةِ فَمَا مَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا فِي الآخِرَةِ إِلاَّ قَلِيلٌ (38)**إِلاَّ تَنفِرُواْ يُعَذِّبْكُمْ عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا وَيَسْتَبْدِلْ قَوْمًا غَيْرَكُمْ وَلاَ تَضُرُّوهُ شَيْئًا وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (39)**إِلاَّ تَنصُرُوهُ فَقَدْ نَصَرَهُ اللَّهُ إِذْ أَخْرَجَهُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ ثَانِيَ اثْنَيْنِ إِذْ هُمَا فِي الْغَارِ إِذْ يَقُولُ لِصَاحِبِهِ لاَ تَحْزَنْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَنَا فَأَنزَلَ اللَّهُ سَكِينَتَهُ عَلَيْهِ وَأَيَّدَهُ بِجُنُودٍ لَّمْ تَرَوْهَا وَجَعَلَ كَلِمَةَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ السُّفْلَى وَكَلِمَةُ اللَّهِ هِيَ الْعُلْيَا وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ (40)**انفِرُواْ خِفَافًا وَثِقَالاً وَجَاهِدُواْ بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ وَأَنفُسِكُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ إِن كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ (41) ﴾*التوبة: ٣٨ - ٤١
 *
**قال تعالى: ﴿* *انفِرُواْ خِفَافًا وَثِقَالاً وَجَاهِدُواْ بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ وَأَنفُسِكُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ إِن كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ ﴾*التوبة: ٤١
 
يقول ابن كثير في معرض تفسير الآية في "تفسير القرآن الكريم": قال سفيان الثوري عن أبيه عن أبي الضحى مسلم بن صبيح: هذه الآية: ﴿ ٱنْفِرُواْ خِفَافًا وَثِقَالاً﴾ أول ما نزل من سورة براءة، وقال معتمر بن سليمان عن أبيه قال: زعم حضرمي أنه ذكر له: أن ناساً كانوا عسى أن يكون أحدهم عليلاً وكبيراً فيقول: إني لا آثم، فأنزل الله: ﴿ ٱنْفِرُواْ خِفَافًا وَثِقَالاً﴾ الآية، أمر الله تعالى بالنفير العام مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عام غزوة تبوك لقتال أعداء الله من الروم الكفرة من أهل الكتاب، وحتم على المؤمنين في الخروج معه على كل حال؛ في المنشط والمكره، والعسر واليسر، فقال: ﴿ ٱنْفِرُواْ خِفَافًا وَثِقَالاً﴾. وقال علي بن زيد عن أنس عن أبي طلحة: كهولاً وشباباً، ما سمع الله عذر أحد، ثم خرج إلى الشام، فقاتل حتى قتل. وفي رواية: قرأ أبو طلحة سورة براءة، فأتى على هذه الآية: ﴿ ٱنْفِرُواْ خِفَافًا وَثِقَالاً وَجَـٰهِدُواْ بِأَمْوَٰلِكُمْ وَأَنفُسِكُمْ فِى سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ ﴾ فقال: أرى ربنا استنفرنا شيوخاً وشباناً، جهزوني يا بني، فقال بنوه: يرحمك الله قد غزوت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى مات، ومع أبي بكر حتى مات، ومع عمر حتى مات، فنحن نغزو عنك، فأبى، فركب البحر فمات، فلم يجدوا له جزيرة يدفنوه فيها إلا بعد تسعة أيام، فلم يتغير، فدفنوه فيها. وهكذا روي عن ابن عباس وعكرمة وأبي صالح والحسن البصري وسهيل بن عطية ومقاتل بن حيان والشعبي وزيد بن أسلم: أنهم قالوا في تفسير هذه الآية ﴿ ٱنْفِرُواْ خِفَافًا وَثِقَالاً﴾ كهولاً وشباناً. وكذا قال عكرمة والضحاك ومقاتل بن حيان وغير واحد، وقال مجاهد: شباناً وشيوخاً، وأغنياء ومساكين. وكذا قال أبو صالح وغيره. وقال الحكم بن عتيبة: مشاغيل وغير مشاغيل، وقال العوفي عن ابن عباس في قوله تعالى: ﴿ ٱنْفِرُواْ خِفَافًا وَثِقَالاً﴾ يقول: انفروا نشاطاً وغير نشاط، وكذا قال قتادة. وقال ابن أبي نجيح عن مجاهد: ﴿ ٱنْفِرُواْ خِفَافًا وَثِقَالاً﴾ قالوا: فإن فينا الثقيل، وذا الحاجة والضيعة والشغل والمتيسر به أمره، فأنزل الله، وأبى أن يعذرهم دون أن ينفروا ﴿ خِفَافًا وَثِقَالاً﴾أي: على ما كان منهم. وقال الحسن بن أبي الحسن البصري أيضاً: في العسر واليسر. وهذا كله من مقتضيات العموم في الآية، وهذا اختيار ابن جرير. وقال الإمام أبو عمرو الأوزاعي: إذا كان النفير إلى دروب الروم، نفر الناس إليها خفافاً وركباناً، وإذا كان النفير إلى هذه السواحل نفروا إليها خفافاً وثقالاً، وركباناً ومشاة، وهذا تفصيل في المسألة. وقد روي عن ابن عباس ومحمد بن كعب وعطاء الخراساني وغيرهم: أن هذه الآية منسوخة بقوله تعالى:*﴿**فَلَوْلاَ نَفَرَ مِن كُلِّ فِرْقَةٍ مِّنْهُمْ طَآئِفَةٌ*﴾]التوبة:122[ وسيأتي الكلام على ذلك إن شاء الله، وقال السدي: قوله: ﴿ ٱنْفِرُواْ خِفَافًا وَثِقَالاً﴾ يقول: غنياً وفقيراً، وقوياً وضعيفاً، فجاءه رجل يومئذ - زعموا أنه المقداد وكان عظيماً سميناً - فشكا إليه، وسأله أن يأذن له، فأبى، فنزلت يومئذ: ﴿ ٱنْفِرُواْ خِفَافًا وَثِقَالاً﴾ فلما نزلت هذه الآية، اشتد على الناس، فنسخها الله فقال:*﴿**لَّيْسَ عَلَى ٱلضُّعَفَآءِ وَلاَ عَلَىٰ ٱلْمَرْضَىٰ وَلاَ عَلَى ٱلَّذِينَ لاَ يَجِدُونَ مَا يُنفِقُونَ حَرَجٌ إِذَا نَصَحُواْ لِلَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ*﴾]التوبة: 91[. وقال ابن جرير: حدثني يعقوب، حدثنا ابن علية، حدثنا أيوب عن محمد قال: شهد أبو أيوب مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بدراً، ثم لم يتخلف عن غزاة للمسلمين إلا عاماً واحداً، قال: وكان أبو أيوب يقول: قال الله تعالى: ﴿ ٱنْفِرُواْ خِفَافًا وَثِقَالاً﴾ فلا أجدني إلا خفيفاً أو ثقيلاً. وقال ابن جرير:  حدثني سعيد بن عمرو السكوني، حدثنا بقية، حدثنا جرير، حدثني عبد الرحمن بن ميسرة، حدثني أبو راشد الحبراني قال: وافيت المقداد بن الأسود فارس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جالساً على تابوت من توابيت الصيارفة بحمص، وقد فصل عنها من عظْمه يريد الغزو، فقلت له: قد أعذر الله إليك فقال: أتت علينا سورة البعوث: ﴿ ٱنْفِرُواْ خِفَافًا وَثِقَالاً﴾. وقال ابن جرير: حدثني حيان بن زيد الشرْعَبِي قال: نفرنا مع صفوان بن عمرو، وكان والياً على حمص، قِبَل الأفسوس إلى الجراجمة، فرأيت شيخاً كبيراً هِمّاً، قد سقط حاجباه على عينيه؛ من أهل دمشق، على راحلته فيمن أغار، فأقبلت إليه فقلت: يا عم لقد أعذر الله إليك، قال: فرفع حاجبيه فقال: يا بن أخي استنفرنا الله خفافاً وثقالاً، ألا إنه من يحبه الله يبتليه، ثم يعيده الله فيبقيه، وإنما يبتلي الله من عباده من شكر وصبر وذكر ولم يعبد إلا الله عز وجل. ثم رغب تعالى في النفقة في سبيله وبذل المهج في مرضاته ومرضاة رسوله فقال:﴿وَجَـٰهِدُواْ بِأَمْوَٰلِكُمْ وَأَنفُسِكُمْ فِى سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ ذَٰلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ إِن كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ ﴾ أي: هذا خير لكم في الدنيا والآخرة؛ لأنكم تغرمون في النفقة قليلاً، فيغنمكم الله أموال عدوكم في الدنيا، مع ما يدخر لكم من الكرامة في الآخرة؛ كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " تكفل الله للمجاهد في سبيله إن توفاه أن يدخله الجنة، أو يرده إلى منزله بما نال من أجر أو غنيمة** "* ولهذا قال الله تعالى:*﴿**كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ ٱلْقِتَالُ وَهُوَ كُرْهٌ لَّكُمْ وَعَسَىٰ أَن تَكْرَهُواْ شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ وَعَسَىٰ أَن تُحِبُّواْ شَيْئًا وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَّكُمْ وَٱللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنتُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ*﴾ ]البقرة: 216 [ ومن هذا القبيل ما رواه الإمام أحمد: حدثنا محمد بن أبي عدي عن حميد عن أنس: أنَّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لرجل:* " أسلم** "* قال: أجدني كارهاً، قال:* " أسلم وإن كنت كارهاً**. "*[1]
 
يقول سيد قطب في "ظلال القرآن": ذلك بدء العتاب للمتخلفين والتهديد بعاقبة التثاقل عن الجهاد في سبيل الله، والتذكير لهم بما كان من نصر الله لرسوله، قبل أن يكون معه منهم أحد، وبقدرته على إعادة هذا النصر بدونهم، فلا ينالهم عندئذ إلا إثم التخلف والتقصير. ﴿يا أيها الذين آمنوا ما لكم إذا قيل لكم انفروا في سبيل الله اثاقلتم إلى الأرض؟﴾. .. إنها ثقلة الأرض، ومطامع الأرض، وتصورات الأرض.. ثقلة الخوف على الحياة، والخوف على المال، والخوف على اللذائذ والمصالح والمتاع.. ثقلة الدعة والراحة والاستقرار.. ثقلة الذات الفانية والأجل المحدود والهدف القريب.. ثقلة اللحم والدم والتراب.. والتعبير يلقي كل هذه الظلال بجرس ألفاظه: ﴿ اثاقلتم﴾.. وهي بجرسها تمثل الجسم المسترخي الثقيل، يرفعه الرافعون في جهد فيسقط منهم في ثقل! ويلقيها بمعنى ألفاظه: ﴿ اثاقلتم إلى الأرض ﴾.. وما لها من جاذبية تشد إلى أسفل وتقاوم رفرفة الأرواح وانطلاق الأشواق.. إن النفرة للجهاد في سبيل الله انطلاق من قيد الأرض، وارتفاع على ثقلة اللحم والدم؛ وتحقيق للمعنى العلوي في الإنسان، وتغليب لعنصر الشوق المجنح في كيانه على عنصر القيد والضرورة؛ وتطلع إلى الخلود الممتد، وخلاص من الفناء المحدود:﴿أرضيتم بالحياة الدنيا من الآخرة؟ فما متاع الحياة الدنيا في الآخرة إلا قليل ﴾. وما يحجم ذو عقيدة في الله عن النفرة للجهاد في سبيله، إلا وفي هذه العقيدة دخل، وفي إيمان صاحبها بها وهن. لذلك يقول الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم -*" من مات ولم يغز ولم يحدث نفسه بغزو مات على شعبة من شعب النفاق** "* فالنفاق -  وهو دخل في العقيدة يعوقها عن الصحة والكمال - هو الذي يقعد بمن يزعم أنه على عقيدة عن الجهاد في سبيل الله خشية الموت أو الفقر، والآجال بيد الله، والرزق من عند الله. وما متاع الحياة الدنيا في الآخرة إلا قليل. ومن ثم يتوجه الخطاب إليهم بالتهديد: ﴿إلا تنفروا يعذبكم عذاباً أليماً ويستبدل قوماً غيركم، ولا تضروه شيئاً، والله على كل شيء قدير﴾.. والخطاب لقوم معينين في موقف معين. ولكنه عام في مدلوله لكل ذوي عقيدة في الله.  والعذاب الذي يتهددهم ليس عذاب الآخرة وحده، فهو ذلك عذاب الدنيا. عذاب الذلة التي تصيب القاعدين عن الجهاد والكفاح، والغلبة عليهم للأعداء، والحرمان من الخيرات واستغلالها للمعادين؛ وهم مع ذلك كله يخسرون من النفوس والأموال أضعاف ما يخسرون في الكفاح والجهاد؛ ويقدمون على مذبح الذل أضعاف ما تتطلبه منهم الكرامة لو قدموا لها الفداء. وما من أمة تركت الجهاد إلا ضرب الله عليها الذل، فدفعت مرغمة صاغرة لأعدائها أضعاف ما كان يتطلبه منها كفاح الأعداء..﴿ويستبدل قوماً غيركم﴾.. يقومون على العقيدة، ويؤدون ثمن العزة، ويستعلون على أعداء الله:﴿ولا تضروه شيئاً﴾.. ولا يقام لكم وزن، ولا تقدمون أو تؤخرون في الحساب! ﴿والله على كل شيء قدير﴾.. لا يعجزه أن يذهب بكم، ويستبدل قوماً غيركم، ويغفلكم من التقدير والحساب! إن الاستعلاء على ثقلة الأرض وعلى ضعف النفس، إثبات للوجود الإنساني الكريم.  فهو حياة بالمعنى العلوي للحياة: إن التثاقل إلى الأرض والاستسلام للخوف إعدام للوجود الإنساني الكريم. فهو فناء في ميزان الله وفي حساب الروح المميزة للإنسان. ويضرب الله لهم المثل من الواقع التاريخي الذي يعلمونه، على نصرة الله لرسوله بلا عون منهم ولا ولاء، والنصر من عند الله يؤتيه من يشاء:﴿إلا تنصروه فقد نصره الله إذ أخرجه الذين كفروا، ثاني اثنين إذ هما في الغار. إذ يقول لصاحبه: لا تحزن إن الله معنا. فأنزل الله سكينته عليه، وأيده بجنود لم تروها، وجعل كلمة الذين كفروا السفلى، وكلمة الله هي العليا، والله عزيز حكيم﴾.. ذلك حين ضاقت قريش بمحمد ذرعاً، كما تضيق القوة الغاشمة دائماً بكلمة الحق، لا تملك لها دفعاً، ولا تطيق عليها صبراً، فائتمرت به، وقررت أن تتخلص منه؛ فأطلعه الله على ما ائتمرت، وأوحي إليه بالخروج، فخرج وحيداً إلا من صاحبه الصدّيق، لا جيش ولا عدة، وأعداؤه كثر، وقوتهم إلى قوته ظاهرة. والسياق يرسم مشهد الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وصاحبه:﴿إذ هما في الغار﴾. والقوم على إثرهما يتعقبون، والصديق - رضي الله عنه - يجزع - لا على نفسه ولكن على صاحبه - أن يطلعوا عليهما فيخلصوا إلى صاحبه الحبيب، يقول له: لو أن أحدهم نظر إلى قدميه لأبصرنا تحت قدميه. والرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقد أنزل الله سكينته على قلبه، يهدئ من روعه ويطمئن من قلبه فيقول له:* " يا أبا بكر ما ظنك باثنين الله ثالثهما؟** ".* ثم ماذا كانت العاقبة، والقوة المادية كلها في جانب، والرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مع صاحبه منها مجرد؟ كان النصر المؤزر من عند الله بجنود لم يرها الناس. وكانت الهزيمة للذين كفروا والذل والصغار:﴿وجعل كلمة الذين كفروا السفلى﴾. وظلت كلمة الله في مكانها العالي منتصرة قوية نافذة:﴿وكلمة الله هي العليا﴾.. وقد قرئ " ﴿ وكلمةَ الله ﴾ بالنصب. ولكن القراءة بالرفع أقوى في المعنى. لأنها تعطي معنى التقرير. فكلمة الله هي العليا طبيعة وأصلاً، بدون تصيير متعلق بحادثة معينة. والله ﴿ عزيز ﴾ لا يذل أولياؤه ﴿ حكيم ﴾ يقدر النصر في حينه لمن يستحقه ذلك مثل على نصرة الله لرسوله ولكلمته؛ والله قادر على أن يعيده على أيدي قوم آخرين غير الذين يتثاقلون ويتباطأون. وهو مثل من الواقع إن كانوا في حاجة بعد قول الله إلى دليل! وفي ظلال هذا المثل الواقع المؤثر يدعوهم إلى النفرة العامة، لا يعوقهم معوق. ولا يقعد بهم طارئ، إن كانوا يريدون لأنفسهم الخير في هذه الأرض وفي الدار الآخرة:﴿انفروا خفافاً وثقالاً وجاهدوا بأموالكم وأنفسكم في سبيل الله. ذلكم خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون ﴾ .. انفروا في كل حال، وجاهدوا بالنفوس والأموال، ولا تتلمسوا الحجج والمعاذير، ولا تخضعوا للعوائق والتعلات.﴿ذلكم خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون﴾. وأدرك المؤمنون المخلصون هذا الخير. فنفروا والعوائق في طريقهم، والأعذار حاضرة لو أرادوا التمسك بالأعذار. ففتح الله عليهم القلوب والأرضين، وأعز بهم كلمة الله، وأعزهم بكلمة الله، وحقق على أيديهم ما يعد خارقة في تاريخ الفتوح. قرأ أبو طلحة - رضي الله عنه - سورة براءة فأتى على هذه الآية فقال: أرى ربنا استنفرنا شيوخاً وشباناً، جهزوني يا بني. فقال بنوه: يرحمك الله قد غزوت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم حتى مات، ومع أبي بكر حتى مات، ومع عمر حتى مات، فنحن نغزو عنك. فأبى فركب البحر فمات، فلم يجدوا له جزيرة يدفنونه فيها إلا بعد تسعة أيام، فلم يتغير، فدفنوه بها. وروى ابن جرير بإسناده - عن أبي راشد الحراني قال: " وافيت المقداد بن الأسود فارس رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم - جالساً على تابوت من توابيت الصيارفة، وقد فضل عنها من عظمه يريد الغزو؛ فقلت له قد أعذر الله إليك.  فقال: أتت علينا سورة البعوث. ﴿انفروا خفافاً وثقالاً﴾. وروى كذلك بإسناده - عن حيان بن زيد الشرعبي قال: نفرنا مع صفوان بن عمرو، وكان والياً على حمص قبل الأفسوس إلى الجراجمة فرأيت شيخا كبيراً هِمّاً ، قد سقط حاجباه على عينيه من أهل دمشق على راحلته فيمن أغار، فأقبلت إليه فقلت: يا عم لقد أعذر الله إليك. قال: فرفع حاجبيه فقال يا ابن أخي استنفرنا الله، خفافاً وثقالاً. ألا إنه من يحبه الله يبتليه، ثم يعيده فيبقيه، وإنما يبتلي الله من عباده من شكر وصبر وذكر، ولم يعبد إلا الله عز وجل. وبمثل هذا الجد في أخذ كلمات الله انطلق الإسلام في الأرض، يخرج الناس من عبادة العباد إلى عبادة الله وحده، وتمت تلك الخارقة في تلك الفتوح التحريرية الفريدة. [2]

الهوامش:
[1]  - ابن كثير – تفسير القرآن الكريم[2]  - سيد قطب – في ظلال القرآن

----------


## العلمي أمل

*2) الاستجابة لتحريم الخمر وسرعة التنفيذ (سورة المائدة: 90-91):*

قال تعالى: *﴿**يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالأَنصَابُ وَالأَزْلامُ رِجْسٌ مِّنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ (90)* *إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَن يُوقِعَ بَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاء فِي الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ وَيَصُدَّكُمْ عَن ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَعَنِ الصَّلاةِ فَهَلْ أَنتُم مُّنتَهُونَ (91) ﴾*المائدة: ٩٠ – ٩١
*
في تفسير ابن كثير:* وقوله تعالى: ﴿ رِجْسٌ مِّنْ عَمَلِ ٱلشَّيْطَـٰنِ ﴾ قال علي بن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس: أي: سخط من عمل الشيطان. وقال سعيد بن جبير: إثم. وقال زيد بن أسلم:  أي: شر من عمل الشيطان ﴿ فَٱجْتَنِبُوهُ ﴾ الضمير عائد إلى الرجس، أي: اتركوه ﴿ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ ﴾ وهذا ترغيب، ثم قال تعالى: ﴿ إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ ٱلشَّيْطَـٰنُ أَن يُوقِعَ بَيْنَكُمُ ٱلْعَدَاوَةَ وَٱلْبَغْضَآءَ فِى ٱلْخَمْرِ وَٱلْمَيْسِرِ وَيَصُدَّكُمْ عَن ذِكْرِ ٱللَّهِ وَعَنِ ٱلصَّلَوٰةِ فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُّنتَهُونَ ﴾ وهذا تهديد وترهيب. ذكر الأحاديث الواردة في بيان تحريم الخمر قال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا شريح، حدثنا أبو معشر عن أبي وهب مولى أبي هريرة، عن أبي هريرة قال: حرمت الخمر ثلاث مرات، قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة، وهم يشربون الخمر، ويأكلون الميسر، فسألوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عنهما، فأنزل الله:*﴿**يَسْـأَلُونَكَ عَنِ ٱلْخَمْرِ وَٱلْمَيْسِرِ قُلْ فِيهِمَآ إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ وَمَنَـٰفِعُ لِلنَّاسِ*﴾]البقرة: 209] إلى آخر الآية. فقال الناس: ما حرما علينا، إنما قال:*﴿**فِيهِمَآ إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ وَمَنَـٰفِعُ لِلنَّاسِ*﴾]البقرة:219[، وكانوا يشربون الخمر حتى كان يوماً من الأيام، صلى رجل من المهاجرين، أم أصحابه في المغرب، فخلط في قراءته، فأنزل الله أغلظ منها:*﴿**يَـٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ لاَ تَقْرَبُواْ ٱلصَّلَوٰةَ وَأَنتُمْ سُكَـٰرَىٰ حَتَّىٰ تَعْلَمُواْ مَا تَقُولُونَ*﴾]النساء:43[ فكان الناس يشربون حتى يأتي أحدهم الصلاة وهو مفيق، ثم أنزلت آية أغلظ منها ﴿ يَـۤأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ إِنَّمَا ٱلْخَمْرُ وَٱلْمَيْسِرُ وَٱلأَنصَابُ وَٱلأَزْلاَمُ رِجْسٌ مِّنْ عَمَلِ ٱلشَّيْطَـٰنِ فَٱجْتَنِبُوهُ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ ﴾ قالوا: انتهينا ربنا. وقال الناس: يا رسول الله، ناس قتلوا في سبيل الله، وماتوا على فرشهم، كانوا يشربون الخمر، ويأكلون الميسر، وقد جعله الله رجساً من عمل الشيطان، فأنزل الله تعالى: ﴿ لَيْسَ عَلَى ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ ٱلصَّـٰلِحَـٰت  ِ جُنَاحٌ فِيمَا طَعِمُوۤاْ ﴾ إلى آخر الآية، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " لو حرم عليهم، لتركوه كما تركتم** "* انفرد به أحمد. وقال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا خلف بن الوليد، حدثنا إسرائيل عن أبي إسحاق، عن أبي ميسرة، عن عمر بن الخطاب: أنه قال لما نزل تحريم الخمر، قال: اللهم بين لنا في الخمر بياناً شافياً، فنزلت الآية التي في البقرة:*﴿**يَسْـأَلُونَكَ عَنِ ٱلْخَمْرِ وَٱلْمَيْسِرِ قُلْ فِيهِمَآ إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ*﴾ ]البقرة: 219] فدعي عمر، فقرئت عليه، فقال: اللهم بين لنا في الخمر بياناً شافياً، فنزلت الآية التي في سورة النساء:*﴿**يَـٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ لاَ تَقْرَبُواْ ٱلصَّلَوٰةَ وَأَنتُمْ سُكَـٰرَىٰ* ﴾]النساء:43[ فكان منادي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، إذا قال: حي على الصلاة، نادى: لا يقربن الصلاة سكران. فدعي عمر، فقرئت عليه، فقال: اللهم بين لنا في الخمر بياناً شافياً، فنزلت الآية التي في المائدة، فدعي عمر، فقرئت عليه، فلما بلغ قول الله تعالى: ﴿ فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُّنتَهُونَ ﴾ قال عمر:  انتهينا انتهينا. وهكذا رواه أبو داود والترمذي والنسائي من طرق، عن إسرائيل، عن أبي إسحاق عمرو بن عبد الله السبيعي، وعن أبي ميسرة، واسمه عمرو بن شرحبيل الهمداني، عن عمر، به، وليس له عنه سواه، قال أبو زرعة: ولم يسمع منه. وصحح هذا الحديث علي بن المديني والترمذي. وقد ثبت في الصحيحين عن عمر بن الخطاب أنه قال في خطبته على منبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، أيها الناس إنه نزل تحريم الخمر، وهي من خمسة: العنب والتمر والعسل والحنطة والشعير، والخمر ما خامر العقل. وقال البخاري: حدثنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم، حدثنا محمد بن بشر، حدثنا عبد العزيز بن عمر ابن عبد العزيز، حدثني نافع عن ابن عمر قال: نزل تحريم الخمر، وإن بالمدينة يومئذ لخمسة أشربة، ما فيها شراب العنب.
(حديث آخر) قال أبو داود الطيالسي: حدثنا محمد بن أبي حميد، عن المصري، يعني:  أبا طعمة قارىء مصر، قال: سمعت ابن عمر يقول: نزلت في الخمر ثلاث آيات، فأول شيء نزل:
*﴿**يَسْـأَلُونَكَ عَنِ ٱلْخَمْرِ وَٱلْمَيْسِرِ* ﴾]البقرة:219[ الآية، فقيل: حرمت الخمر، فقالوا: يا رسول الله، دعنا ننتفع بها كما قال الله تعالى، قال: فسكت عنهم، ثم نزلت هذه الآية:*﴿**لاَ تَقْرَبُواْ ٱلصَّلَوٰةَ وَأَنتُمْ سُكَـٰرَىٰ*﴾]النساء:43[ فقيل: حرمت الخمر، فقالوا: يا رسول الله، إنا لا نشربها قرب الصلاة، فسكت عنهم، ثم نزلت: ﴿ يَـۤأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ إِنَّمَا ٱلْخَمْرُ وَٱلْمَيْسِرُ وَٱلأَنصَابُ وَٱلأَزْلاَمُ رِجْسٌ مِّنْ عَمَلِ ٱلشَّيْطَـٰنِ فَٱجْتَنِبُوهُ ﴾ الآيتين، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " حرمت الخمر".*
(حديث آخر) قال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا يعلى، حدثنا محمد بن إسحاق عن القعقاع بن حكيم: أن عبد الرحمن بن وعلة قال: سألت ابن عباس عن بيع الخمر، فقال: كان لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، صديق من ثقيف، أو من دوس، فلقيه يوم الفتح براوية خمر يهديها إليه، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " يا فلان أما علمت أن الله حرمها؟** "* فأقبل الرجل على غلامه فقال: اذهب فبعها، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " يا فلان بماذا أمرته؟** "* فقال: أمرته أن يبيعها. قال:* " إن الذي حرم شربها حرم بيعها** "* فأمر بها، فأفرغت في البطحاء، ورواه مسلم من طريق ابن وهب، عن مالك، عن زيد بن أسلم، ومن طريق ابن وهب أيضاً عن سليمان بن بلال، عن يحيى بن سعيد، كلاهما عن عبد الرحمن بن وعلة، عن ابن عباس، به، ورواه النسائي عن قتيبة عن مالك به.
(حديث آخر) قال الحافظ أبو يعلى الموصلي: حدثنا محمد بن أبي بكر المقدمي، حدثنا أبو بكر الحنفي، حدثنا عبد الحميد بن جعفر عن شهر بن حوشب، عن تميم الداري: أنه كان يهدي لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، كل عام راوية من خمر، فلما أنزل الله تحريم الخمر، جاء بها، فلما رآها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ضحك، وقال:* " إنها قد حرمت بعدك** "* قال: يا رسول الله، فأبيعها وأنتفع بثمنها؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " لعن الله اليهود، حرمت عليهم شحوم البقر والغنم، فأذابوه وباعوه، والله حرم الخمر وثمنها** "* وقد رواه أيضاً الإمام أحمد فقال: حدثنا روح، حدثنا عبد الحميد بن بهرام قال:  سمعت شهر بن حوشب قال: حدثني عبد الرحمن بن غنم: أن الداري كان يهدي لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كل عام راوية من خمر، فلما كان عام حرمت، جاء براوية، فلما نظر إليه، ضحك، فقال:* " أشعرت أنها قد حرمت بعدك؟** "* فقال: يا رسول الله، ألا أبيعها وأنتفع بثمنها؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " لعن الله اليهود؛ انطلقوا إلى ما حرم عليهم من شحم البقر والغنم، فأذابوه، فباعوا به ما يأكلون، وإن الخمر حرام، وثمنها حرام، وإن الخمر حرام، وثمنها حرام، وإن الخمر حرام، وثمنها حرام** "* (حديث آخر) قال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد، حدثنا ابن لهيعة عن سليمان بن سليمان ابن عبد الرحمن، عن نافع بن كيسان: أن أباه أخبره: أنه كان يتجر في الخمر في زمن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأنه أقبل من الشام، ومعه خمر في الزقاق يريد بها التجارة، فأتى بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال: يا رسول الله، إني جئتك بشراب طيب، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " يا كيسان إنها قد حرمت بعدك** "* قال: فأبيعها يا رسول الله؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " إنها قد حرمت، وحرم ثمنها** "* ، فانطلق كيسان إلى الزقاق، فأخذ بأرجلها، ثم هراقها.
(حديث آخر) قال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد عن حميد، عن أنس قال: كنت أسقي أبا عبيدة بن الجراح وأبي بن كعب وسعيد بن بيضاء ونفراً من أصحابه عند أبي طلحة، حتى كاد الشراب يأخذ منهم، فأتى آت من المسلمين، فقال: أما شعرتم أن الخمر قد حرمت؟ فقالوا: حتى ننظر ونسأل، فقالوا: يا أنس أَكْفِ ما بقي في إنائك، فوالله ما عادوا فيها، وما هي إلا التمر والبسر، وهي خمرهم يومئذ، أخرجاه في الصحيحين من غير وجه عن أنس، وفي رواية حماد بن زيد عن ثابت عن أنس قال: كنت ساقي القوم يوم حرمت الخمر في بيت أبي طلحة، وما شرابهم إلا الفضيخ؛ البسر والتمر، فإذا منادٍ ينادي، قال: اخرج فانظر، فإذا منادٍ ينادي: ألا إن الخمر قد حرمت، فجرت في سكك المدينة، قال: فقال لي أبو طلحة:  اخرج فأهرقها، فهرقتها، فقالوا، أو قال بعضهم: قتل فلان وفلان وهي في بطونهم، قال: فأنزل الله: ﴿ لَيْسَ عَلَى ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ ٱلصَّـٰلِحَـٰت  ِ جُنَاحٌ فِيمَا طَعِمُوۤاْ ﴾ الآية. [1]

*في تفسير سيد قطب*: وفي سياق قضية التشريع بالتحريم والتحليل، وفي خط التربية للأمة المسلمة في المدينة، وتخليصها من جو الجاهلية ورواسبها وتقاليدها الشخصية والاجتماعية، يجيء النص القاطع الأخير في تحريم الخمر والميسر مقرونين إلى تحريم الأنصاب والأزلام. أي إلى الشرك بالله.﴿يا أيها الذين آمنوا إنما الخمر والميسر والأنصاب والأزلام رجس من عمل الشيطان فاجتنبوه لعلكم تفلحون. إنما يريد الشيطان أن يوقع بينكم العداوة والبغضاء في الخمر والميسر ويصدكم عن ذكر الله وعن الصلاة، فهل أنتم منتهون؟ وأطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول واحذروا فإن توليتم فاعلموا أنما على رسولنا البلاغ المبين. ليس على الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات جناح فيما طعموا إذا ما اتقوا وآمنوا وعملوا الصالحات، ثم اتقوا وآمنوا، ثم اتقوا وأحسنوا، والله يحب المحسنين﴾.. لقد كانت الخمر والميسر والأنصاب والأزلام من معالم الحياة الجاهلية، ومن التقاليد المتغلغلة في المجتمع الجاهلي. وكانت كلها حزمة واحدة ذات ارتباط عميق في مزاولتها، وفي كونها من سمات ذلك المجتمع وتقاليده.. فلقد كانوا يشربون الخمر في إسراف، ويجعلونها من المفاخر التي يتسابقون في مجالسها ويتكاثرون؛ ويديرون عليها فخرهم في الشعر ومدحهم كذلك! وكان يصاحب مجالس الشراب نحر الذبائح واتخاذ الشواء منها للشاربين وللسقاة ولأحلاس هذه المجالس ومن يلوذون بها ويلتفون حولها! وكانت هذه الذبائح تنحر على الأنصاب وهي أصنام لهم كانوا يذبحون عليها ذبائحهم وينضحونها بدمها (كما كانت تذبح عليها الذبائح التي تقدم للآلهة أي لكهنتها!).. وفي ذبائح مجالس الخمر وغيرها من المناسبات الاجتماعية التي تشبهها كان يجري الميسر عن طريق الأزلام. وهي قداح كانوا يستقسمون بها الذبيحة، فيأخذ كل منهم نصيبه منها بحسب قدحه. فالذي قدحه (المعلى) يأخذ النصيب الأوفر، وهكذا حتى يكون من لا نصيب لقدحه. وقد يكون هو صاحب الذبيحة فيخسرها كلها! وهكذا يبدو تشابك العادات والتقاليد الاجتماعية؛ ويبدو جريانها كذلك وفق حال الجاهلية وتصوراتها الاعتقادية. ولم يبدأ المنهج الإسلامي في معالجة هذه التقاليد في أول الأمر، لأنها إنما تقوم على جذور اعتقادية فاسدة؛ فعلاجها من فوق السطح قبل علاج جذورها الغائرة جهد ضائع. حاشا للمنهج الرباني أن يفعله! إنما بدأ الإسلام من عقدة النفس البشرية الأولى. عقدة العقيدة. بدأ باجتثاث التصور الجاهلي الاعتقادي جملة من جذوره؛ وإقامة التصور الإسلامي الصحيح. إقامته من أعماق القاعدة المرتكزة إلى الفطرة.. بيّن للناس فساد تصوراتهم عن الألوهية وهداهم إلى الإله الحق. وحين عرفوا إلههم الحق بدأت نفوسهم تستمع إلى ما يحبه منهم هذا الإله الحق وما يكرهه. وما كانوا قبل ذلك ليسمعوا ! أو يطيعوا أمراً ولا نهياً؛ وما كانوا ليقلعوا عن مألوفاتهم الجاهلية مهما تكرر لهم النهي وبذلت لهم النصيحة.. إن عقدة الفطرة البشرية هي عقدة العقيدة؛ وما لم تنعقد هذه العقدة أولاً فلن يثبت فيها شيء من خلق أو تهذيب أو إصلاح اجتماعي.إن مفتاح الفطرة البشرية ها هنا. وما لم تفتح بمفتاحها فستظل سراديبها مغلقة ودروبها ملتوية، وكما كشف منها زقاق انبهمت أزقة؛ وكلما ضاء منها جانب أظلمت جوانب، وكلما حلت منها عقدة تعقدت عقد، وكلما فتح منها درب سدت دروب ومسالك.. إلى ما لا نهاية.. لذلك لم يبدأ المنهج الإسلامي في علاج رذائل الجاهلية وانحرافاتها، من هذه الرذائل والانحرافات.. إنما بدأ من العقيدة.. بدأ من شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله.. وطالت فترة إنشاء لا إله إلا الله هذه في الزمن حتى بلغت نحو ثلاثة عشر عاماً، لم يكن فيها غاية إلا هذه الغاية! تعريف الناس بإلههم الحق وتعبيدهم له وتطويعهم لسلطانه.. حتى إذا خلصت نفوسهم لله؛ وأصبحوا لا يجدون لأنفسهم خيرة إلا ما يختاره الله.. عندئذ بدأت التكاليف - بما فيها الشعائر التعبدية - وعندئذ بدأت عملية تنقية رواسب الجاهلية الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والنفسية والأخلاقية والسلوكية.. بدأت في الوقت الذي يأمر الله فيطيع العباد بلا جدال. لأنهم لا يعلمون لهم خيرة فيما يأمر الله به أو ينهى عنه أياً كان!
أو بتعبير آخر: لقد بدأت الأوامر والنواهي بعد " الإسلام ".. بعد الاستسلام.. بعد أن لم يعد للمسلم في نفسه شيء.. بعد أن لم يعد يفكر في أن يكون له إلى جانب أمر الله رأي أو اختيار.. أو كما يقول الأستاذ أبو الحسن الندوي في كتابه: " ماذا خسر العالم بانحطاط المسلمين " تحت عنوان: " انحلت العقدة الكبرى":".. انحلت العقدة الكبرى.. عقدة الشرك والكفر.. فانحلت العقد كلها؛ وجاهدهم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - جهاده الأول، فلم يحتج إلى جهاد مستأنف لكل أمر أو نهي؛ وانتصر الإسلام على الجاهلية في المعركة الأولى، فكان النصر حليفه في كل معركة. وقد دخلوا في السلم كافة بقلوبهم وجوارحهم وأرواحهم كافة، لا يشاقون الرسول من بعد ما تبين لهم الهدى؛ ولا يجدون في أنفسهم حرجاً مما قضى؛ ولا يكون لهم الخيرة من بعد ما أمر أو نهى. حدثوا الرسول عما اختانوا أنفسهم؛ وعرضوا أجسادهم للعذاب الشديد إذا فرطت منهم زلة استوجبت الحد.. نزل تحريم الخمر والكؤوس المتدفقة على راحاتهم؛ فحال أمر الله بينها وبين الشفاه المتلمظة والأكباد المتقدة؛ وكسرت دنان الخمر فسالت في سكك المدينة ".ومع هذا فلم يكن تحريم الخمر وما يتصل بها من الميسر أمراً مفاجئاً.. فلقد سبقت هذا التحريم القاطع مراحل وخطوات في علاج هذه التقاليد الاجتماعية المتغلغلة، المتلبسة بعادات النفوس ومألوفاتها، والمتلبسة كذلك ببعض الجوانب الاقتصادية وملابساتها. لقد كانت هذه هي المرحلة الثالثة أو الرابعة في علاج مشكلة الخمر في المنهج الإسلامي: كانت المرحلة الأولى مرحلة إطلاق سهم في الاتجاه حين قال الله سبحانه في سورة النحل المكية:*﴿**ومن ثمرات النخيل والأعناب تتخذون منه سكراً ورزقاً حسناً**...**﴾*فكانت أول ما يطرق حس المسلم من وضع السكر (وهو المخمر) في مقابل الرزق الحسن.. فكأنما هو شيء والرزق الحسن شيء آخر. ثم كانت الثانية بتحريك الوجدان الديني عن طريق المنطق التشريعي في نفوس المسلمين حين نزلت التي في سورة البقرة:*﴿**يسألونك عن الخمر والميسر. قل: فيهما إثم كبير ومنافع للناس، وإثمهما أكبر من نفعهما**﴾* وفي هذا إيحاء بأن تركهما هو الأولى ما دام الإثم أكبر من النفع. إذ أنه قلما يخلو شيء من نفع؛ ولكن حله أو حرمته إنما ترتكز على غلبة الضر أو النفع. ثم كانت الثالثة بكسر عادة الشراب، وإيقاع التنافر بينها وبين فريضة الصلاة حين نزلت التي في النساء:*﴿**يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقربوا الصلاة وأنتم سكارى حتى تعلموا ما تقولون**﴾*والصلاة في خمسة أوقات معظمها متقارب؛ ولا يكفي ما بينها للسكر ثم الإفاقة. وفي هذا تضييق لفرص المزاولة العملية لعادة الشراب - وخاصة عادة الصبوح في الصباح والغبوق بعد العصر أو المغرب كما كانت عادة الجاهليين - وفيه كسر لعادة الإدمان التي تتعلق بمواعيد التعاطي. وفيه - وهو أمر له وزنه في نفس المسلم - ذلك التناقض بين الوفاء بفريضة الصلاة في مواعيدها والوفاء بعادة الشراب في مواعيدها! ثم كانت هذه الرابعة الحاسمة والأخيرة، وقد تهيأت النفوس لها تهيؤاً كاملاً فلم يكن إلا النهي حتى تتبعه الطاعة الفورية والإذعان: عن عمر بن الخطاب - رضي الله عنه - أنه قال: اللهم بين لنا في الخمر بياناً شفاء. فنزلت التي في البقرة:*﴿**يسألونك عن الخمر والميسر، قل: فيهما إثم كبير ومنافع للناس، وإثمهما أكبر من نفعهما**﴾* فدعي عمر - رضي الله عنه - فقرئت عليه، فقال: اللهم بين لنا في الخمر بيان شفاء. فنزلت التي في النساء:*﴿**يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقربوا الصلاة وأنتم سكارى**..** }*الآية..  فدعي عمر - رضي الله عنه - فقرئت عليه، فقال: اللهم بين لنا في الخمر بيان شفاء. فنزلت التي في المائدة: ﴿ إنما يريد الشيطان أن يوقع بينكم العداوة والبغضاء في الخمر والميسر؛ ويصدكم عن ذكر الله وعن الصلاة، فهل أنتم منتهون؟ *﴾* فدعي عمر فقرئت عليه، فقال: " انتهينا. انتهينا ".. (أخرجه أصحاب السنن). ولما نزلت آيات التحريم هذه، في سنة ثلاث بعد وقعة أحد، لم يحتج الأمر إلى أكثر من مناد في نوادي المدينة: " ألا أيها القوم. إن الخمر قد حرمت ".. فمن كان في يده كأس حطمها ومن كان في فمه جرعة مجها، وشقت زقاق الخمر وكسرت قنانيه.. وانتهى الأمر كأن لم يكن سكر ولا خمر!
والآن ننظر في صياغة النص القرآني؛ والمنهج الذي يتجلى فيه منهج التربية والتوجيه:﴿يا أيها الذين آمنوا إنما الخمر والميسر والأنصاب والأزلام رجس من عمل الشيطان فاجتنبوه لعلكم تفلحون.إنما يريد الشيطان أن يوقع بينكم العداوة والبغضاء في الخمر والميسر ويصدكم عن ذكر الله وعن الصلاة، فهل أنتم منتهون؟ وأطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول واحذروا فإن توليتم فاعلموا أنما على رسولنا البلاغ المبين﴾. إنه يبدأ بالنداء المألوف في هذا القطاع:﴿يا أيها الذين آمنوا*﴾*.. لاستجاشة قلوب المؤمنين من جهة؛ ولتذكيرهم بمقتضى هذا الإيمان من الالتزام والطاعة من جهة أخرى.. يلي هذا النداء الموحي تقرير حاسم على سبيل القصر والحصر:﴿إنما الخمر والميسر والأنصاب والأزلام رجس من عمل الشيطان*﴾*.. فهي دنسة لا ينطبق عليها وصف " الطيبات " التي أحلها الله. وهي من عمل الشيطان. والشيطان عدو الإنسان القديم؛ ويكفي أن يعلم المؤمن أن شيئاً ما من عمل الشيطان لينفر منه حسه، وتشمئز منه نفسه، ويجفل منه كيانه، ويبعد عنه من خوف ويتقيه! وفي هذه اللحظة يصدر النهي مصحوباً كذلك بالإطماع في الفلاح - وهي لمسة أخرى من لمسات الإيحاء النفسي العميق:﴿فاجتنبوه لعلكم تفلحون*﴾*.. ثم يستمر السياق في كشف خطة الشيطان من وراء هذا الرجس:﴿إنما يريد الشيطان أن يوقع بينكم العداوة والبغضاء في الخمر والميسر، ويصدكم عن ذكر الله وعن الصلاة... *﴾*.. بهذا ينكشف لضمير المسلم هدف الشيطان، وغاية كيده، وثمرة رجسه.. إنها إيقاع العداوة والبغضاء في الصف المسلم - في الخمر والميسر - كما أنها هي صد﴿الذين آمنوا *﴾* عن ذكر الله وعن الصلاة.. ويا لها إذن من مكيدة! وهذه الأهداف التي يريدها الشيطان أمور واقعة يستطيع المسلمون أن يروها في عالم الواقع بعد تصديقها من خلال القول الإلهي الصادق بذاته. فما يحتاج الإنسان إلى طول بحث حتى يرى أن الشيطان يوقع العداوة والبغضاء - في الخمر والميسر- بين الناس. فالخمر بما تفقد من الوعي وبما تثير من عرامة اللحم والدم، وبما تهيج من نزوات ودفعات. والميسر الذي يصحابها وتصاحبه بما يتركه في النفوس من خسارات وأحقاد؛ إذا المقمور لابد أن يحقد على قامره الذي يستولي على ماله أمام عينيه، ويذهب به غانماً وصاحبه مقمور مقهور.. إن من طبيعة هذه الأمور أن تثير العداوة والبغضاء، مهما جمعت بين القرناء في مجالات من العربدة والانطلاق اللذين يخيل للنظرة السطحية أنهما أنس وسعادة! وأما الصد عن ذكر الله وعن الصلاة، فلا يحتاجان إلى نظر.. فالخمر تنسي، والميسر يلهي، وغيبوبة الميسر لا تقل عن غيبوبة الخمر عند المقامرين؛ وعالم المقامر كعالم السكير لا يتعدى الموائد والأقداح والقداح! وهكذا عندما تبلغ هذه الإشارة إلى هدف الشيطان من هذا الرجس غايتها من إيقاظ قلوب ﴿ الذين آمنوا *﴾* وتحفزها، يجيء السؤال الذي لا جواب له عندئذ إلا جواب عمر رضي الله عنه وهو يسمع:﴿فهل أنتم منتهون *﴾* ؟ فيجيب لتوه: " انتهينا.انتهينا "..ولكن السياق يمضي بعد ذلك يوقع إيقاعه الكبير:﴿وأطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول واحذروا. فإن توليتم فاعلموا أنما على رسولنا البلاغ المبين*﴾*.. إنها القاعدة التي يرجع إليها الأمر كله: طاعة الله وطاعة الرسول.. الإسلام.. الذي لا تبقى معه إلا الطاعة المطلقة لله وللرسول.. والحذر من المخالفة، والتهديد الملفوف:﴿فإن توليتم فاعلموا أنما على رسولنا البلاغ المبين*﴾*.. وقد بلّغ وبيّن، فتحددت التبعة على المخالفين، بعد البلاغ المبين.. إنه التهديد القاصم، في هذا الأسلوب الملفوف، الذي ترتعد له فرائص المؤمنين!..  إنهم حين يعصون ولا يطيعون لا يضرون أحداً إلا أنفسهم. لقد بلغ الرسول -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأدى؛ ولقد نفض يديه من أمرهم إذن فما هو بمسؤول عنهم، وما هو بدافع عنهم عذاباً - وقد عصوه ولم يطيعوه - ولقد صار أمرهم كله إلى الله سبحانه. وهو القادر على مجازاة العصاة المتولين! إنه المنهج الرباني يطرق القلوب، فتنفتح له مغاليقها، وتتكشف له فيها المسالك والدروب.. ولعله يحسن هنا أن نبين ما هي الخمر التي نزل فيها هذا النهي: أخرج أبو داود بسنده عن ابن عباس - رضي الله عنهما -:*" كل مخمر خمر. وكل مسكر حرام** ".* وخطب عمر - رضي الله عنه - على منبر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بمحضر جماعة من الصحابة فقال: " يا أيها الناس قد نزل تحريم الخمر يوم نزل وهي من خمسة:  من العنب والتمر والعسل والحنطة والشعير. والخمر ما خامر العقل ".. (ذكره القرطبي في تفسيره). فدل هذا وذلك على أن الخمر تشمل كل مخمر يحدث السكر.. وأنه ليس مقصوراً على نوع بعينه. وأن كل ما أسكر فهو حرام. إن غيبوبة السكر - بأي مسكر - تنافي اليقظة الدائمة التي يفرضها الإسلام على قلب المسلم ليكون موصولاً بالله في كل لحظة، مراقباً لله في كل خطرة. ثم ليكون بهذه اليقظة عاملاً إيجابياً في نماء الحياة وتجددها، وفي صيانتها من الضعف والفساد، وفي حماية نفسه وماله وعرضه، وحماية أمن الجماعة المسلمة وشريعتها ونظامها من كل اعتداء. والفرد المسلم ليس متروكاً لذاته وللذاته؛ فعليه في كل لحظة تكاليف تستوجب اليقظة الدائمة. تكاليف لربه، وتكاليف لنفسه، وتكاليف لأهله، وتكاليف للجماعة المسلمة التي يعيش فيها، وتكاليف للإنسانية كلها ليدعوها ويهديها. وهو مطالب باليقظة الدائمة لينهض بهذه التكاليف. وحتى حين يستمتع بالطيبات فإن الإسلام يحتم عليه أن يكون يقظاً لهذا المتاع، فلا يصبح عبداً لشهوة أو لذة. إنما يسيطر دائماً على رغباته فيلبيها تلبية المالك لأمره..  وغيبوبة السكر لا تتفق في شيء مع هذا الاتجاه. ثم إن هذه الغيبوبة في حقيقتها إن هي إلا هروب من واقع الحياة في فترة من الفترات؛ وجنوح إلى التصورات التي تثيرها النشوة أو الخمار. والإسلام ينكر على الإنسان هذا الطريق ويريد من الناس أن يروا الحقائق، وأن يواجهوها، ويعيشوا فيها، ويصرفوا حياتهم وفقها، ولا يقيموا هذه الحياة على تصورات وأوهام.. إن مواجهة الحقائق هي محك العزيمة والإرادة؛ أما الهروب منها إلى تصورات وأوهام فهو طريق التحلل، ووهن العزيمة، وتذاوب الإرادة. الإسلام يجعل في حسابه دائماً تربية الإرادة، وإطلاقها من قيود العادة القاهرة.. الإدمان.. وهذا الاعتبار كاف وحده من وجهة النظر الإسلامية لتحريم الخمر وتحريم سائر المخدرات.. وهي رجس من عمل الشيطان.. مفسد لحياة الإنسان. وقد اختلف الفقهاء في اعتبار ذات الخمر نجسة كبقية النجاسات الحسية. أو في اعتبار شربها هو المحرم. والأول قول الجمهور والثاني قول ربيعة والليث بن سعد والمزني صاحب الشافعي وبعض المتأخرين من البغداديين.. وحسبنا هذا القدر في سياق الظلال. وقد حدث أنه لما نزلت هذه الآيات، وذكر فيها تحريم الخمر، ووصفت بأنها رجس من عمل الشيطان أن انطلقت في المجتمع المسلم صيحتان متحدتان في الصيغة، مختلفتان في الباعث والهدف. قال بعض المتحرجين من الصحابة: كيف بأصحابنا وقد ماتوا يشربون الخمر.. أو قالوا: فما بال قوم قتلوا في أحد وهي في بطونهم (أي قبل تحريمها). وقال بعض المشككين الذين يهدفون إلى البلبلة والحيرة.. هذا القول أو ما يشبهه؛ يريدون أن ينشروا في النفوس قلة الثقة في أسباب التشريع، أو الشعور بضياع إيمان من ماتوا والخمر لم تحرم؛ وهي رجس من عمل الشيطان، ماتوا والرجس في بطونهم! عنذئذ نزلت هذه الآية:﴿ليس على الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات جناح فيما طعموا إذا ما اتقوا وآمنوا وعملوا الصالحات. ثم اتقوا وآمنوا، ثم اتقوا وأحسنوا، والله يحب المحسنين ﴾.. نزلت لتقرر أولاً أن ما لم يحرَّم لا يحرم؛ وأن التحريم يبدأ من النص لا قبله؛ وأنه لا يحرم بأثر رجعي؛ فلا عقوبة إلا بنص؛ سواء في الدنيا أو فى الآخرة؛ لأن النص هو الذي ينشى ء الحكم.. والذين ماتوا والخمر في بطونهم، وهي لم تحرم بعد، ليس عليهم جناح؛ فإنهم لم يتناولوا محرماً؛ ولم يرتكبوا معصية.. لقد كانوا يخافون الله ويعملون الصالحات ويراقبون الله ويعلمون أنه مطلع على نواياهم وأعمالهم.. ومن كانت هذه حاله لا يتناول محرماً ولا يرتكب معصية. ولا نريد أن ندخل بهذه المناسبة في الجدل الذي أثاره المعتزلة حول الحكم بأن الخمر رجس: هل هو ناشئ عن أمر الشارع - سبحانه - بتحريمها، أم إنه ناشئ عن صفة ملازمة للخمر في ذاتها.وهل المحرمات محرمات لصفة ملازمة لها، أم إن هذه الصفة تلزمها من التحريم.. فهو جدل عقيم في نظرنا وغريب على الحس الإسلامي!.. والله حين يحرم شيئاً يعلم - سبحانه - لم حرمه. سواء ذكر سبب التحريم أو لم يذكر. وسواء كان التحريم لصفة ثابتة في المحرم، أو لعلة تتعلق بمن يتناوله من ناحية ذاته، أو من ناحية مصلحة الجماعة.. فالله سبحانه هو الذي يعلم الأمر كله؛ والطاعة لأمره واجبة، والجدل بعد ذلك لا يمثل حاجة واقعية. والواقعية هي طابع هذا المنهج الرباني.. ولا يقولن أحد: إذا كان التحريم لصفة ثابتة في المحرم فكيف أبيح إذن قبل تحريمه!! فلا بد أن لله - سبحانه - حكمة في تركه فترة بلا تحريم. ومرد الأمر كله إلى الله. وهذا مقتضى ألوهيته - سبحانه - واستحسان الإنسان أو استقباحه ليس هو الحكم في الأمر؛ وما يراه علة قد لا يكون هو العلة. والأدب مع الله يقتضي تلقي أحكامه بالقبول والتنفيذ، سواء عرفت حكمتها أو علتها أم ظلت خافية.. والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون. إن العمل بشريعة الله يجب أن يقوم ابتداء على العبودية.. على الطاعة لله إظهاراً للعبودية له سبحانه.. فهذا هو الإسلام - بمعنى الاستسلام.. وبعد الطاعة يجوز للعقل البشري أن يتلمس حكمة الله - بقدر ما يستطيع - فيما أمر الله به أو نهى عنه - سواء بين الله حكمته أم لم يبينها، وسواء أدركها العقل البشري أم لم يدركها - فالحكم في استحسان شريعة الله في أمر من الأمور ليس هو الإنسان! إنما الحكم هو الله. فإذا أمر الله أو نهى فقد انتهى الجدل ولزم الأمر أو النهي.. فأما إذا ترك الحكم للعقل البشري فمعنى ذلك أن الناس هم المرجع الأخير في شرع الله.. فأين مكان الألوهية إذن وأين مكان العبودية؟ ونخلص من هذا إلى تركيب الآية ودلالة هذا التركيب:﴿ليس على الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات جناح فيما طعموا، إذا ما اتقوا وآمنوا وعملوا الصالحات. ثم اتقوا وآمنوا، ثم اتقوا وأحسنوا والله يحب المحسنين﴾.. ولم أجد في أقوال المفسرين ما تستريح إليه النفس في صياغة العبارة القرآنية على النحو وتكرار التقوى مرة مع الإيمان والعمل الصالح، ومرة مع الإيمان، ومرة مع الإحسان.. كذلك لم أجد في تفسيري لهذا التكرار في الطبعة الأولى من هذه الظلال ما تستريح إليه نفسي الآن.. وأحسن ما قرأت - وإن كان لا يبلغ من حسي مبلغ الارتياح - هو ما قاله ابن جرير الطبري: " الاتقاء الأول هو الاتقاء بتلقي أمر الله بالقبول والتصديق والدينونة به والعمل. والاتقاء الثاني الاتقاء بالثبات على التصديق والثالث الاتقاء بالإحسان والتقرب بالنوافل ".. وكان الذي ذكرته في الطبعة الأولى في هذا الموضع هو: " إنه توكيد عن طريق التفصيل بعد الإجمال. فقد أجمل التقوى والإيمان والعمل الصالح في الأولى. ثم جعل التقوى مرة مع الإيمان في الثانية، ومرة مع الإحسان - وهو العمل الصالح - في الثالثة.. ذلك التوكيد مقصود هنا للاتكاء على هذا المعنى. ولإبراز ذلك القانون الثابت في تقدير الأعمال بما يصاحبها من شعور باطني. فالتقوى.. تلك الحساسية المرهفة برقابة الله، والاتصال به في كل لحظة. والإيمان بالله والتصديق بأوامره ونواهيه، والعمل الصالح الذي هو الترجمة الظاهرة للعقيدة المستكنة. والترابط بين العقيدة الباطنة والعمل المعبر عنها.. هذه هي مناط الحكم، لا الظواهر والأشكال.. وهذه القاعدة تحتاج إلى التوكيد والتكرار والبيان". وأنا، اللحظة لا أجد في هذا القول ما يريح أيضاً.. ولكنه لم يفتح عليَّ بشيء آخر.. والله المستعان. [2]

[1]  - ابن كثير – تفسير القرآن الكريم[2]  - سيد قطب – في ظلال القرآن

----------


## العلمي أمل

*3) الاستجابة لآية الحجاب وسرعة التنفيذ (سورة النور: 31):*

قال تعالى: *﴿ وَقُل لِّلْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ يَغْضُضْنَ مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِنَّ وَيَحْفَظْنَ فُرُوجَهُنَّ وَلَا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلَّا مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَلْيَضْرِبْنَ بِخُمُرِهِنَّ عَلَى جُيُوبِهِنَّ وَلَا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلَّا لِبُعُولَتِهِنّ  َ أَوْ آبَائِهِنَّ أَوْ آبَاء بُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ أَبْنَائِهِنَّ أَوْ أَبْنَاء بُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ إِخْوَانِهِنَّ أَوْ بَنِي إِخْوَانِهِنَّ أَوْ بَنِي أَخَوَاتِهِنَّ أَوْ نِسَائِهِنَّ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُنَّ أَوِ التَّابِعِينَ غَيْرِ أُوْلِي الْإِرْبَةِ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ أَوِ الطِّفْلِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يَظْهَرُوا عَلَى عَوْرَاتِ النِّسَاء وَلَا يَضْرِبْنَ بِأَرْجُلِهِنَّ لِيُعْلَمَ مَا يُخْفِينَ مِن زِينَتِهِنَّ وَتُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا أَيُّهَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ ﴾* النور: ٣١

*في تفسير ابن كثير:* هذا أمر من الله تعالى للنساء المؤمنات، وغيرة منه لأزواجهن عباده المؤمنين، وتمييز لهن عن صفة نساء الجاهلية وفعال المشركات. وكان سبب نزول هذه الآية ما ذكره مقاتل بن حيان قال: بلغنا ــــ والله أعلم ــــ أن جابر بن عبد الله الأنصاري حدث:  أن أسماء بنت مرشدة كانت في محل لها في بني حارثة، فجعل النساء يدخلن عليها غير متأزرات، فيبدو ما في أرجلهن من الخلاخل، وتبدو صدورهن وذوائبهن، فقالت أسماء: ما أقبح هذا فأنزل الله تعالى: ﴿ وَقُل لِّلْمُؤْمِنَـٰ  ِ يَغْضُضْنَ مِنْ أَبْصَـٰرِهِنَّ ﴾ الآية، فقوله تعالى: ﴿ وَقُل لِّلْمُؤْمِنَـٰ  ِ يَغْضُضْنَ مِنْ أَبْصَـٰرِهِنَّ ﴾ أي: عما حرم الله عليهن من النظر إلى غير أزواجهن، ولهذا ذهب كثير من العلماء إلى أنه لا يجوز للمرأة أن تنظر إلى الرجال الأجانب بشهوة، ولا بغير شهوة أصلاً. واحتج كثير منهم بما رواه أبو داود والترمذي من حديث الزهري عن نبهان مولى أم سلمة: أنه حدث: أن أم سلمة حدثته: أنها كانت عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وميمونة، قالت: فبينما نحن عنده، أقبل ابن أم مكتوم، فدخل عليه، وذلك بعدما أمرنا بالحجاب، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*"* * احتجبا منه** "* فقلت: يا رسول الله أليس هو أعمى لا يبصرنا ولا يعرفنا؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*"* * أو عمياوان أنتما؟ ألستما تبصرانه** "* ثم قال الترمذي: هذا حديث حسن صحيح. وذهب آخرون من العلماء إلى جواز نظرهن إلى الأجانب بغير شهوة؛ كما ثبت في " الصحيح ": أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جعل ينظر إلى الحبشة وهم يلعبون بحرابهم يوم العيد في المسجد، وعائشة أم المؤمنين تنظر إليهم من ورائه، وهو يسترها منهم حتى ملت ورجعت. وقوله: ﴿وَيَحْفَظْنَ فُرُوجَهُنَّ ﴾ قال سعيد بن جبير: عن الفواحش. وقال قتادة وسفيان: عما لا يحل لهن. وقال مقاتل: عن الزنا، وقال أبو العالية: كل آية نزلت في القرآن يذكر فيها حفظ الفروج فهو من الزنا، إلا هذه الآية: ﴿وَيَحْفَظْنَ فُرُوجَهُنَّ ﴾ أن لا يراها أحد، وقوله تعالى: ﴿ وَلاَ يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلاَّ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا ﴾ أي: لا يظهرن شيئاً من الزينة للأجانب، إلا ما لا يمكن إخفاؤه. قال ابن مسعود: كالرداء والثياب، يعني: على ما كان يتعاناه نساء العرب من المقنعة التي تجلل ثيابها، وما يبدو من أسافل الثياب. فلا حرج عليها فيه؛ لأن هذا لا يمكنها إخفاؤه، ونظيره في زي النساء ما يظهر من إزارها، وما لا يمكن إخفاؤه. وقال بقول ابن مسعود الحسن وابن سيرين وأبو الجوزاء وإبراهيم النخعي وغيرهم. وقال الأعمش عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس: ﴿ وَلاَ يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلاَّ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا ﴾ قال: وجهها وكفيها والخاتم. وروي عن ابن عمر وعطاء وعكرمة وسعيد بن جبير وأبي الشعثاء والضحاك وإبراهيم النخعي وغيرهم نحو ذلك، وهذا يحتمل أن يكون تفسيراً للزينة التي نهين عن إبدائها، كما قال أبو إسحاق السبيعي عن أبي الأحوص عن عبد الله قال: في قوله: ﴿ وَلاَ يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ ﴾ الزينة: القرط والدملج والخلخال والقلادة. وفي رواية عنه بهذا الإسناد قال: الزينة زينتان: فزينة لا يراها إلا الزوج: الخاتم والسوار، وزينة يراها الأجانب وهي الظاهر من الثياب. وقال الزهري: لا يبدين لهؤلاء الذين سمى الله ممن لا تحل له إلا الأسورة والأخمرة والأقرطة من غير حسر، وأما عامة الناس فلا يبدين منها إلا الخواتم. وقال مالك عن الزهري: ﴿ إِلاَّ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا ﴾ : الخاتم والخلخال. ويحتمل أن ابن عباس ومن تابعه أرادوا تفسير ما ظهر منها بالوجه والكفين، وهذا هو المشهور عند الجمهور، ويستأنس له بالحديث الذي رواه أبو داود في سننه:  حدثنا يعقوب بن كعب الأنطاكي ومؤمل بن الفضل الحراني قالا: حدثنا الوليد عن سعيد بن بشير عن قتادة عن خالد بن دريك عن عائشة رضي الله عنها: أن أسماء بنت أبي بكر دخلت على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعليها ثياب رقاق، فأعرض عنها، وقال:* " يا أسماء إن المرأة إذا بلغت المحيض، لم يصلح أن يرى منها إلا هذا** "* وأشار إلى وجهه وكفيه، لكن قال أبو داود وأبو حاتم الرازي: هذا مرسل؛ خالد بن دريك لم يسمع من عائشة رضي الله عنها، والله أعلم. وقوله تعالى: ﴿ وَلْيَضْرِبْنَ بِخُمُرِهِنَّ عَلَىٰ جُيُوبِهِنَّ ﴾ يعني:  المقانع يعمل لها صنفات ضاربات على صدورهن؛ لتواري ما تحتها من صدرها وترائبها؛ ليخالفن شعار نساء أهل الجاهلية؛ فإنهن لم يكن يفعلن ذلك، بل كانت المرأة منهن تمر بين الرجال مسفحة بصدرها، لا يواريه شيء، وربما أظهرت عنقها وذوائب شعرها وأقرطة آذانها، فأمر الله المؤمنات أن يستترن في هيئاتهن وأحوالهن؛ كما قال تعالى:*﴿**يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلنَّبِيُّ قُل لأَزْوَاجِكَ وَبَنَاتِكَ وَنِسَآءِ ٱلْمُؤْمِنِين  َ يُدْنِينَ عَلَيْهِنَّ مِن جَلاَبِيبِهِنَّ ذٰلِكَ أَدْنَىٰ أَن يُعْرَفْنَ فَلاَ يُؤْذَيْنَ*﴾ ]الأحزاب:59[ وقال في هذه الآية الكريمة: ﴿ وَلْيَضْرِبْنَ بِخُمُرِهِنَّ عَلَىٰ جُيُوبِهِنَّ ﴾ والخمر جمع خمار، وهو ما يخمر به، أي: يغطى به الرأس، وهي التي تسميها الناس المقانع. قال سعيد بن جبير: ﴿ وَلْيَضْرِبْنَ ﴾ : وليشددن ﴿ بِخُمُرِهِنَّ عَلَىٰ جُيُوبِهِنَّ ﴾ يعني: على النحر والصدر، فلا يرى منه شيء. وقال البخاري:  حدثنا أحمد بن شبيب، حدثنا أبي عن يونس عن ابن شهاب عن عروة عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: يرحم الله نساء المهاجرات الأول، لما أنزل الله: ﴿وَلْيَضْرِبْنَ بِخُمُرِهِنَّ عَلَىٰ جُيُوبِهِنَّ ﴾ شققن مروطهن، فاختمرن بها. وقال أيضاً: حدثنا أبو نعيم، حدثنا إبراهيم بن نافع عن الحسن بن مسلم عن صفية بنت شيبة: أن عائشة رضي الله عنها كانت تقول: لما نزلت هذه الآية: ﴿وَلْيَضْرِبْنَ بِخُمُرِهِنَّ عَلَىٰ جُيُوبِهِنَّ ﴾ أخذن أزرهن، فشققنها من قبل الحواشي، فاختمرن بها. [1]

*في تفسير سيد قطب:* إن الإسلام يهدف إلى إقامة مجتمع نظيف، لا تهاج فيه الشهوات في كل لحظة، ولا تستثار فيه دفعات اللحم والدم في كل حين. فعمليات الاستثارة المستمرة تنتهي إلى سعار شهواني لا ينطفئ ولا يرتوي. والنظرة الخائنة، والحركة المثيرة، والزنية المتبرجة، والجسم العاري.. كلها لا تصنع شيئاً إلا أن تهيج ذلك السعار الحيواني المجنون! وإلا أن يفلت زمام الأعصاب والإرادة. فإما الإفضاء الفوضوي الذي لا يتقيد بقيد وإما الأمراض العصبية والعقد النفسية الناشئة من الكبح بعد الإثارة! وهي تكاد أن تكون عملية تعذيب!!! وإحدى وسائل الإسلام إلى إنشاء مجتمع نظيف هي الحيلولة دون هذه الاستثارة، وإبقاء الدافع الفطري العميق بين الجنسين، سليماً، وبقوته الطبيعية، دون استثارة مصطنعة، وتصريفه في موضعه المأمون النظيف. ولقد شاع في وقت من الأوقات أن النظرة المباحة، والحديث الطليق، والاختلاط الميسور، والدعابة المرحة بين الجنسين والاطلاع على مواضع الفتنة المخبوءة.. شاع أن كل هذا تنفيس وترويح، وإطلاق للرغبات الحبيسة، ووقاية من الكبت، ومن العقد النفسية، وتخفيف من حدة الضغط الجنسي، وما وراءه من اندفاع غير مأمون.. الخ. شاع هذا على إثر انتشار بعض النظريات المادية القائمة على تجريد الإنسان من خصائصه التي تفرقه من الحيوان، والرجوع به إلى القاعدة الحيوانية الغارقة في الطين! ـ وبخاصة نظرية فرويد ـ ولكن هذا لم يكن سوى فروض نظرية، رأيت بعيني في أشد البلاد إباحية وتفلتا من جميع القيود الاجتماعية الأخلاقية والدينية والإنسانية، ما يكذبها وينقضها من الأساس.نعم. شاهدت في البلاد التي ليس فيها قيد واحد على الكشف الجسدي، والاختلاط الجنسي، بكل صوره وأشكاله، أن هذا كله لم ينته بتهذيب الدوافع الجنسية وترويضها. إنما انتهى إلى سعار مجنون لا يرتوي ولا يهدأ إلا ريثما يعود إلى الظمأ والاندفاع!  وشاهدت الأمراض النفسية والعقد التي كان مفهوماً أنها لا تنشأ إلا من الحرمان، وإلا من التلهف على الجنس الآخر المحجوب، شاهدتها بوفرة ومعها الشذوذ الجنسي بكل أنواعه.. ثمرة مباشرة للاختلاط الكامل الذي لا يقيده قيد ولا يقف عند حد؛ وللصداقات بين الجنسين تلك التي يباح معها كل شيء!  وللأجسام العارية في الطريق، وللحركات المثيرة والنظرات الجاهرة، واللفتات الموقظة. وليس هنا مجال التفصيل وعرض الحوادث والشواهد. مما يدل بوضوح على ضرورة إعادة النظر في تلك النظريات التي كذبها الواقع المشهود. إن الميل الفطري بين الرجل والمرأة ميل عميق في التكوين الحيوي؛ لأن الله قد ناط به امتداد الحياة على هذه الأرض؛ وتحقيق الخلافة لهذا الإنسان فيها. فهو ميل دائم يسكن فترة ثم يعود. وإثارته في كل حين تزيد من عرامته؛ وتدفع به إلى الإفضاء المادي للحصول على الراحة. فإذا لم يتم هذا تعبت الأعصاب المستثارة. وكان هذا بمثابة عملية تعذيب مستمرة ! والنظرة تثير. والحركة تثير. والضحكة تثير. والدعابة تثير. والنبرة المعبرة عن هذا الميل تثير. والطريق المأمون هو تقليل هذه المثيرات بحيث يبقى هذا الميل في حدوده الطبيعية، ثم يلبى تلبية طبيعية.. وهذا هو المنهج الذي يختاره الإسلام. مع تهذيب الطبع، وشغل الطاقة البشرية بهموم أخرى في الحياة، غير تلبية دافع اللحم والدم، فلا تكون هذه التلبية هي المنفذ الوحيد! وفي الآيتين المعروضتين هنا نماذج من تقليل فرص الاستثارة والغواية والفتنة من الجانبين:﴿قل للمؤمنين: يغضوا من أبصارهم، ويحفظوا فروجهم. ذلك أزكى لهم. إن الله خبير بما يصنعون ﴾.. وغض البصر من جانب الرجال أدب نفسي، ومحاولة للاستعلاء على الرغبة في الاطلاع على المحاسن والمفاتن في الوجوه والأجسام. كما أن فيه إغلاقاً للنافذة الأولى من نوافذ الفتنة والغواية. ومحاولة عملية للحيلولة دون وصول السهم المسموم! وحفظ الفرج هو الثمرة الطبيعية لغض البصر. أو هو الخطوة التالية لتحكيم الإرادة، ويقظة الرقابة، والاستعلاء على الرغبة في مراحلها الأولى. ومن ثم يجمع بينهما في آية واحدة؛ بوصفهما سبباً ونتيجة؛ أو باعتبارهما خطوتين متواليتين في عالم الضمير وعالم الواقع. كلتاهما قريب من قريب.﴿ذلك أزكى لهم ﴾ .. فهو أطهر لمشاعرهم؛ وأضمن لعدم تلوثها بالانفعالات الشهوية في غير موضعها المشروع النظيف، وعدم ارتكاسها إلى الدرك الحيواني الهابط. وهو أطهر للجماعة وأصون لحرماتها وأعراضها، وجوها الذي تتنفس فيه. والله هو الذي يأخذهم بهذه الوقاية؛ وهو العليم بتركيبهم النفسي وتكوينهم الفطري، الخبير بحركات نفوسهم وحركات جوارحهم: ﴿ إن الله خبير بما يصنعون ﴾..﴿وقل للمؤمنات: يغضضن من أبصارهن ويحفظن فروجهن ﴾.. فلا يرسلن بنظراتهن الجائعة المتلصصة، أو الهاتفة المثيرة، تستثير كوامن الفتنة في صدور الرجال. ولا يبحن فروجهن إلا في حلال طيب، يلبي داعي الفطرة في جو نظيف، لا يخجل الأطفال الذين يجيئون عن طريقه عن مواجهة المجتمع والحياة !﴿ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها﴾.. والزينة حلال للمرأة، تلبية لفطرتها. فكل أنثى مولعة بأن تكون جميلة، وأن تبدو جميلة. والزينة تختلف من عصر إلى عصر؛ ولكن أساسها في الفطرة واحد، هو الرغبة في تحصيل الجمال أو استكماله، وتجليته للرجال. والإسلام لا يقاوم هذه الرغبة الفطرية؛ ولكنه ينظمها ويضبطها، ويجعلها تتبلور في الاتجاه بها إلى رجل واحد ـ هو شريك الحياة ـ يطلع منها على ما لا يطلع أحد سواه. ويشترك معه في الاطلاع على بعضها، المحارم والمذكورون في الآية بعد، ممن لا يثير شهواتهم ذلك الاطلاع. فأما ما ظهر من الزينة في الوجه واليدين، فيجوز كشفه. لأن كشف الوجه واليدين مباح لقوله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ لأسماء بنت أبي بكر:* " يا أسماء إن المرأة إذا بلغت المحيض، لم يصلح أن يرى منها إلا هذا ـ وأشار إلى وجهه وكفيه** ".* ﴿وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن﴾.. والجيب فتحة الصدر في الثوب. والخمار غطاء الرأس والنحر والصدر. ليداري مفاتنهن، فلا يعرضها للعيون الجائعة؛ ولا حتى لنظرة الفجاءة، التي يتقي المتقون أن يطيلوها أو يعاودوها، ولكنها قد تترك كميناً في أطوائهم بعد وقوعها على تلك المفاتن لو تركت مكشوفة ! إن الله لا يريد أن يعرض القلوب للتجربة والابتلاء في هذا النوع من البلاء ! والمؤمنات اللواتي تلقين هذا النهي. وقلوبهن مشرقة بنور الله، لم يتلكأن في الطاعة، على الرغم من رغبتهن الفطرية في الظهور بالزينة والجمال. وقد كانت المرأة في الجاهلية ـ كما هي اليوم في الجاهلية الحديثة! ـ تمر بين الرجال مسفحة بصدرها لا يواريه شيء. وربما أظهرت عنقها وذوائب شعرها، وأقرطة أذنيها. فلما أمر الله النساء أن يضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن، ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها، كن كما قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها ـ: " يرحم الله نساء المهاجرات الأول. لما أنزل الله: ﴿ وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن ﴾ شققن مروطهن فاختمرن بها ".. وعن صفية ـ بنت شيبة قالت: بينما نحن عند عائشة. قالت: فذكرن نساء قريش وفضلهن. فقالت عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها ـ إن لنساء قريش لفضلاً. وإني والله ما رأيت أفضل من نساء الأنصار، أشد تصديقاً لكتاب الله، ولا إيماناً بالتنزيل. لما نزلت في سورة النور: ﴿وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن ﴾ انقلب رجالهن إليهن يتلون عليهن ما أنزل الله إليهم فيها؛ ويتلو الرجل على امرأته وابنته وأخته، وعلى كل ذي قرابته. فما منهن امرأة إلا قامت إلى مرطها المرحل، فاعتجرت به تصديقاً وإيماناً بما أنزل الله من كتابه. فأصبحن وراء رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ معتجرات كأن على رؤوسهن الغربان ". لقد رفع الإسلام ذوق المجتمع الإسلامي، وطهر إحساسه بالجمال؛ فلم يعد الطابع الحيواني للجمال هو المستحب، بل الطابع الإنساني المهذب.. وجمال الكشف الجسدي جمال حيواني يهفو إليه الإنسان بحس الحيوان؛ مهما يكن من التناسق والاكتمال. فأما جمال الحشمة فهو الجمال النظيف، الذي يرفع الذوق الجمالي، ويجعله لائقاً بالإنسان، ويحيطه بالنظافة والطهارة في الحس والخيال. وكذلك يصنع الإسلام اليوم في صفوف المؤمنات. على الرغم من هبوط الذوق العام، وغلبة الطابع الحيواني عليه؛ والجنوح به إلى التكشف والعري والتنزي كما تتنزى البهيمة ! فإذا هن يحجبن مفاتن أجسامهن طائعات، في مجتمع يتكشف ويتبرج، وتهتف الأنثى فيه للذكور حيثما كانت هتاف الحيوان للحيوان ! هذا التحشم وسيلة من الوسائل الوقائية للفرد والجماعة.. ومن ثم يبيح القرآن تركه عندما يأمن الفتنة. فيستثني المحارم الذين لا تتوجه ميولهم عادة ولا تثور شهواتهم وهم: الآباء، والأبناء، وآباء الأزواج وأبناؤهم، والإخوة وأبناء الإخوة، وأبناء الأخوات.. كما يستثني النساء المؤمنات: ﴿أو نسائهن ﴾ فأما غير المسلمات فلا. لأنهن قد يصفن لأزواجهن وإخوتهن، وأبناء ملتهن مفاتن نساء المسلمين وعوراتهن لو اطلعن عليها. وفي الصحيحين:* " لا تباشر المرأة المرأة تنعتها لزوجها كأنه يراها "*.  أما المسلمات فهن أمينات، يمنعهن دينهن أن يصفن لرجالهن امرأة مسلمة وزينتها.. ويستثني كذلك ﴿ما ملكت أيمانهن ﴾ قيل من الإناث فقط، وقيل: ومن الذكور كذلك. لأن الرقيق لا تمتد شهوته إلى سيدته. والأول أولى، لأن الرقيق إنسان تهيج فيه شهوة الإنسان، مهما يكن له من وضع خاص؛ في فترة من الزمان.. ويستثني ﴿التابعين غير أولي الإربة من الرجال ﴾ .. وهم الذين لا يشتهون النساء لسبب من الأسباب كالجب والعنة والبلاهة والجنون. وسائر ما يمنع الرجل أن تشتهي نفسه المرأة. لأنه لا فتنة هنا ولا إغراء... ويستثني﴿الطفل الذين لم يظهروا على عورات النساء ﴾ .. وهم الأطفال الذين لا يثير جسم المرأة فيهم الشعور بالجنس. فإذا ميزوا، وثار فيهم هذا الشعور ـ ولو كانوا دون البلوغ ـ فهم غير داخلين في هذا الاستثناء. وهؤلاء كلهم ـ عدا الأزواج ـ ليس عليهم ولا على المرأة جناح أن يروا منها، إلا ما تحت السرة إلى تحت الركبة. لانتفاء الفتنة التي من أجلها كان الستر والغطاء. فأما الزوج فله رؤية كل جسدها بلا استثناء. ولما كانت الوقاية هي المقصودة بهذا الإجراء، فقد مضت الآية تنهى المؤمنات عن الحركات التي تعلن عن الزينة المستورة، وتهيج الشهوات الكامنة، وتوقظ المشاعر النائمة. ولو لم يكشفن فعلاً عن الزينة:﴿ولا يضربن بأرجلهن ليعلم ما يخفين من زينتهن﴾.. وإنها لمعرفة عميقة بتركيب النفس البشرية وانفعالاتها واستجاباتها. فإن الخيال ليكون أحياناً أقوى في إثارة الشهوات من العيان. وكثيرون تثير شهواتهم رؤية حذاء المرأة أو ثوبها، أو حليها، أكثر مما تثيرها رؤية جسد المرأة ذاته. كما أن كثيرين يثيرهم طيف المرأة يخطر في خيالهم، أكثر مما يثيرهم شخص المرأة بين أيديهم ـ وهي حالات معروفة عند علماء الأمراض النفسية اليوم ـ وسماع وسوسة الحلى أو شمام شذى العطر من بعيد، قد يثير حواس رجال كثيرين، ويهيج أعصابهم، ويفتنهم فتنة جارفة لا يملكون لها رداً. والقرآن يأخذ الطريق على هذا كله. لأن منزله هو الذي خلق، وهو الذي يعلم من خلق. وهو اللطيف الخبير. وفي النهاية يرد القلوب كلها إلى الله؛ ويفتح لها باب التوبة مما ألمت به قبل نزول هذا القرآن:﴿وتوبوا إلى الله جميعاً أيها المؤمنون لعلكم تفلحون﴾. بذلك يثير الحساسية برقابة الله، وعطفه ورعايته، وعونه للبشر في ضعفهم أمام ذلك الميل الفطري العميق، الذي لا يضبطه مثل الشعور بالله، وبتقواه.. [2]

[1]  - ابن كثير – تفسير القرآن الكريم[2]  - سيد قطب – في ظلال القرآن

----------


## العلمي أمل

*4) النهي لهم عن أن يسألوا عن أشياء؛ مما لا فائدة لهم في السؤال عنها (سورة المائدة: 101)*
*
﴿**يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْ أَشْيَاء إِن تُبْدَ لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ وَإِن تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْهَا حِينَ يُنَزَّلُ الْقُرْآنُ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهَا وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ (101)**قَدْ سَأَلَهَا قَوْمٌ مِّن قَبْلِكُمْ ثُمَّ أَصْبَحُواْ بِهَا كَافِرِينَ (102) ﴾*المائدة: ١٠١ – ١٠٢

*في تفسير ابن كثير:* ثم قال تعالى: ﴿يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ لاَ تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْ أَشْيَآءَ إِن تُبْدَ لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ ﴾ هذا تأديب من الله تعالى لعباده المؤمنين، ونهي لهم عن أن يسألوا عن أشياء؛ مما لا فائدة لهم في السؤال والتنقيب عنها؛ لأنها إن أظهرت لهم تلك الأمور، ربما ساءتهم، وشق عليهم سماعها؛ كما جاء في الحديث: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:* " لا يبلغني أحد عن أحد شيئاً، إني أحب أن أخرج إليكم وأنا سليم الصدر** "* وقال البخاري: حدثنا منذر بن الوليد بن عبد الرحمن الجارودي، حدثنا أبي، حدثنا شعبة عن موسى بن أنس، عن أنس بن مالك قال: خطب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، خطبة ما سمعت مثلها قط، وقال فيها:* " لو تعلمون ما أعلم، لضحكتم قليلاً، ولبكيتم كثيراً** "* قال:  فغطى أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وجوههم، لهم حنين، فقال رجل: من أبي؟ قال: «فلان» فنزلت هذه الآية: ﴿ لاَ تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْ أَشْيَآءَ﴾رواه النضر وروح بن عبادة عن شعبة، وقد رواه البخاري في غير هذا الموضع، ومسلم وأحمد والترمذي والنسائي من طرق عن شعبة بن الحجاج به. وقال ابن جرير: حدثنا بشر، حدثنا يزيد، حدثنا سعيد عن قتادة في قوله: ﴿يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ لاَ تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْ أَشْيَآءَ إِن تُبْدَ لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ ﴾ الآية، قال: فحدثنا: أن أنس بن مالك حدثه: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، سألوه حتى أحفوه بالمسألة، فخرج عليهم ذات يوم، فصعد المنبر، فقال:* " لا تسألوني اليوم عن شيء إلا بينته لكم** "* فأشفق أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يكون بين يدي أمر قد حضر، فجعلت لا ألتفت يميناً ولا شمالاً إلا وجدت كلاًّ لافًّا رأسه في ثوبه يبكي، فأنشأ رجل كان يلاحي، فيدعى إلى غير أبيه، فقال: يا نبي الله من أبي؟ قال: *"* * أبوك حذافة** "* قال:  ثم قام عمر أو قال: فأنشأ عمر فقال: رضينا بالله رباً، وبالإسلام ديناً، وبمحمد رسولاً عائذاً بالله أو قال: أعوذ بالله من شر الفتن قال: وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " لم أرَ في الخير والشر كاليوم قط، صورت لي الجنة والنار حتى رأيتهما دون الحائط** "* ، أخرجاه من طريق سعيد، ورواه معمر عن الزهري، عن أنس بنحو ذلك، أو قريباً منه. قال الزهري: فقالت أم عبد الله بن حذافة: ما رأيت ولداً أعق منك قط، أكنت تأمن أن تكون أمك قد قارفت ما قارف أهل الجاهلية، فتفضحها على رؤوس الناس؟ فقال: والله لو ألحقني بعبد أسود للحقته. وقال ابن جرير أيضاً: حدثنا الحارث، حدثنا عبد العزيز، حدثنا قيس عن أبي حصين، عن أبي صالح، عن أبي هريرة قال: خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو غضبان، محمار وجهه، حتى جلس على المنبر، فقام إليه رجل فقال: أين أبي؟ قال:* " في النار** "* ، فقام آخر فقال: من أبي؟ فقال:* " أبوك حذافة** "* ، فقام عمر بن الخطاب فقال: رضينا بالله رباً، وبالإسلام ديناً، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نبياً، وبالقرآن إماماً، إنا يا رسول الله، حديثو عهد بجاهلية وشرك، والله أعلم من آباؤنا. قال: فسكن غضبه، ونزلت هذه الآية: ﴿يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ لاَ تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْ أَشْيَآءَ إِن تُبْدَ لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ ﴾ الآية، إسناده جيد، وقد ذكر هذه القصة مرسلة غير واحد من السلف، منهم أسباط عن السدي: أنه قال في قوله تعالى: ﴿يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ لاَ تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْ أَشْيَآءَ إِن تُبْدَ لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ ﴾ قال: غضب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوماً، من الأيام، فقام خطيباً، فقال:* " سلوني، فإنكم لا تسألوني عن شيء إلا أنبأتكم به** "* فقام إليه رجل من قريش من بني سهم، يقال له: عبد الله بن حذافة، وكان يطعن فيه، فقال: يا رسول الله من أبي؟ فقال:* " أبوك فلان** "* فدعاه لأبيه، فقام إليه عمر بن الخطاب، فقبل رجله، وقال: يا رسول الله، رضينا بالله رباً، وبك نبياً، وبالإسلام ديناً، وبالقرآن إماماً، فاعف عنا عفا الله عنك، فلم يزل به حتى رضي، فيومئذ قال:* " الولد للفراش، وللعاهر الحجر** "* ثم قال البخاري: حدثنا الفضل بن سهل، حدثنا أبو النضر، حدثنا أبو خيثمة، حدثنا أبو الجويرية عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، قال: كان قوم يسألون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم استهزاء، فيقول الرجل: من أبي؟ ويقول الرجل تضل ناقته: أين ناقتي؟ فأنزل الله فيهم هذه الآية: ﴿ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ لاَ تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْ أَشْيَآءَ إِن تُبْدَ لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ﴾حتى فرغ من الآية كلها، تفرد به البخاري.وقال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا منصور بن وردان الأسدي، حدثنا علي بن عبد الأعلى عن أبيه، عن أبي البختري، وهو سعيد ابن فيروز، عن علي قال: لما نزلت هذه الآية: ﴿ وَللَّهِ عَلَى ٱلنَّاسِ حِجُّ ٱلْبَيْتِ مَنِ ٱسْتَطَـٰعَ إِلَيْهِ سَبِيلاً﴾قالوا: يا رسول الله، أفي كل عام؟ فسكت، فقالوا: أفي كل عام؟ فسكت، قال: ثم قالوا: أفي كل عام؟ فقال:* " لا، ولو قلت: نعم، لوجبت، ولو وجبت، لما استطعتم** "* فأنزل الله: ﴿ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ لاَ تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْ أَشْيَآءَ إِن تُبْدَ لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ ﴾ الآية، وكذا رواه الترمذي وابن ماجة من طريق منصور بن وردان به، وقال الترمذي: غريب من هذا الوجه، وسمعت البخاري يقول: أبو البختري لم يدرك علياً. وقال ابن جرير: حدثنا أبو كريب، حدثنا عبد الرحيم بن سليمان عن إبراهيم ابن مسلم الهجري، عن أبي عياض، عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " إن الله كتب عليكم الحج** "* فقال رجل: أفي كل عام يا رسول الله؟ فأعرض عنه: حتى عاد مرتين أو ثلاثاً، فقال:* " من السائل؟** "* فقال: فلان، فقال:* " والذي نفسي بيده لو قلت: نعم لوجبت، ولو وجبت عليكم ما أطقتموه، ولو تركتموه، لكفرتم** "* ، فأنزل الله عز وجل: ﴿ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ لاَ تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْ أَشْيَآءَ إِن تُبْدَ لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ ﴾ حتى ختم الآية، ثم رواه ابن جرير من طريق الحسين بن واقد عن محمد بن زياد، عن أبي هريرة، وقال: فقام محصن الأسدي، وفي رواية من هذه الطريق: عكاشة بن محصن، وهو أشبه، وإبراهيم بن مسلم الهجري ضعيف. وقال ابن جرير أيضاً: حدثني زكريا بن يحيى بن أبان المصري، حدثنا أبو زيد عبد الرحمن ابن أبي الغمر، حدثنا ابن مطيع معاوية بن يحيى عن صفوان بن عمرو، حدثني سليم بن عامر قال: سمعت أبا أمامة الباهلي يقول: قام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، في الناس، فقال:* " كتب عليكم الحج** "* فقام رجل من الأعراب، فقال: أفي كل عام؟ قال: فغلق كلام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأسكت، وأغضب واستغضب، ومكث طويلاً، ثم تكلم فقال:* " من السائل؟** "* فقال الأعرابي: أناذا، فقال:* " ويحك ماذا يؤمنك أن أقول نعم؟ والله لو قلت: نعم، لوجبت، ولو وجبت، لكفرتم، ألا إنه إنما أهلك الذين من قبلكم أئمة الحرج، والله لو أني أحللت لكم جميع ما في الأرض، وحرمت عليكم منها موضع خف، لوقعتم فيه** "*قال: فأنزل الله عند ذلك: ﴿ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ لاَ تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْ أَشْيَآءَ إِن تُبْدَ لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ ﴾ إلى آخر الآية، في إسناده ضعف. وظاهر الآية النهي عن السؤال عن الأشياء التي إذا علم بها الشخص، ساءته، فالأولى الإعراض عنها وتركها، وما أحسن الحديث الذي رواه الإمام أحمد حيث قال:  حدثنا حجاج قال: سمعت إسرائيل بن يونس، عن الوليد بن أبي هاشم مولى الهمداني، عن زيد بن زائد، عن عبد الله بن مسعود، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، لأصحابه:* " لا يبلغني أحد عن أحد شيئاً، فإني أحب أن أخرج إليكم وأنا سليم الصدر** "* الحديث، وقد رواه أبو داود والترمذي من حديث إسرائيل، قال أبو داود: عن الوليد، وقال الترمذي: عن إسرائيل عن السدي، عن الوليد بن أبي هاشم، به، ثم قال الترمذي: غريب من هذا الوجه. وقوله تعالى: ﴿ وَإِن تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْهَا حِينَ يُنَزَّلُ ٱلْقُرْءَانُ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ ﴾ أي: وإن تسألوا عن هذه الأشياء التي نهيتم عن السؤال عنها حين ينزل الوحي على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، تبين لكم ﴿ وَذَلِكَ عَلَى ٱللَّهِ يَسِيرٌ ﴾ ، ثم قال: ﴿ عَفَا ٱللَّهُ عَنْهَا ﴾ أي: عما كان منكم قبل ذلك ﴿ وَٱللَّهُ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ ﴾. وقيل: المراد بقوله: ﴿ وَإِن تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْهَا حِينَ يُنَزَّلُ ٱلْقُرْءَانُ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ ﴾ أي: لا تسألوا عن أشياء تستأنفون السؤال عنها، فلعله قد ينزل بسبب سؤالكم تشديد أو تضييق، وقد ورد في الحديث:* " أعظم المسلمين جرماً من سأل عن شيء لم يحرم، فحرم من أجل مسألته** "* ولكن إذا نزل القرآن بها مجملة، فسألتم عن بيانها، تبين لكم حينئذ؛ لاحتياجكم إليها، ﴿ عَفَا ٱللَّهُ عَنْهَا ﴾ أي: ما لم يذكره في كتابه، فهو مما عفا عنه، فاسكتوا أنتم عنها كما سكت عنها، وفي الصحيح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال:* " ذروني ما تركتكم، فإنما أهلك من كان قبلكم كثرة سؤالهم واختلافهم على أنبيائهم** "* وفي الحديث الصحيح أيضاً:* " إن الله تعالى فرض فرائض فلا تضيعوها، وحد حدوداً فلا تعتدوها، وحرم أشياء فلا تنتهكوها، وسكت عن أشياء رحمة بكم غير نسيان، فلا تسألوا عنها** "* ثم قال تعالى: ﴿ قَدْ سَأَلَهَا قَوْمٌ مِّن قَبْلِكُمْ ثُمَّ أَصْبَحُواْ بِهَا كَـٰفِرِينَ ﴾ أي: قد سأل هذه المسائل المنهي عنها قوم من قبلكم، فأجيبوا عنها، ثم لم يؤمنوا بها، فأصبحوا بها كافرين، أي: بسببها، أي:  بيّنت لهم، فلم ينتفعوا بها؛ لأنهم لم يسألوا على وجه الاسترشاد، بل على وجه الاستهزاء والعناد. وقال العوفي: عن ابن عباس في الآية: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، أذن في الناس فقال:* " يا قوم كتب عليكم الحج** "*فقام رجل من بني أسد، فقال: يا رسول الله، أفي كل عام؟ فأغضب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم غضباً شديداً، فقال:* " والذي نفسي بيده، لو قلت: نعم، لوجبت، ولو وجبت، ما استطعتم، وإذاً لكفرتم، فاتركوني ما تركتكم، وإذا أمرتكم بشيء فافعلوا، وإذا نهيتكم عن شيء، فانتهوا عنه** "* فأنزل هذه الآية، نهاهم أن يسألوا عن مثل الذي سألت عنه النصارى من المائدة، فأصبحوا بها كافرين، فنهى الله عن ذلك، وقال: لا تسألوا عن أشياء إن نزل القرآن فيها بتغليظ، ساءكم ذلك، ولكن انتظروا، فإذا نزل القرآن، فإنكم لا تسألون عن شيء إلا وجدتم بيانه، رواه ابن جرير. وقال علي بن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس: ﴿ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ لاَ تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْ أَشْيَآءَ إِن تُبْدَ لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ وَإِن تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْهَا حِينَ يُنَزَّلُ ٱلْقُرْءَانُ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ ﴾ قال:  لما نزلت آية الحج، نادى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الناس فقال:* " يا أيها الناس، إن الله قد كتب عليكم الحج، فحجوا** "* فقالوا: يا رسول الله، أعاماً واحداً، أم كل عام؟ فقال:* " لا، بل عاماً واحداً، ولو قلت: كل عام، لوجبت، ولو وجبت، لكفرتم** "* ثم قال الله تعالى: ﴿ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ لاَ تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْ أَشْيَآءَ ﴾ إلى قوله: ﴿ ثُمَّ أَصْبَحُواْ بِهَا كَـٰفِرِينَ ﴾ رواه ابن جرير. وقال خصيف، عن مجاهد، عن ابن عباس: ﴿ لاَ تَسْأَلُواْ عَنْ أَشْيَآءَ ﴾قال: هي البحيرة والوصيلة والسائبة والحام، ألا ترى أنه قال بعدها: ﴿مَا جَعَلَ ٱللَّهُ مِن بَحِيرَةٍ ﴾ ولا كذا ولا كذا، قال: وأما عكرمة فقال: إنهم كانوا يسألونه عن الآيات، فنهوا عن ذلك، ثم قال: ﴿ قَدْ سَأَلَهَا قَوْمٌ مِّن قَبْلِكُمْ ثُمَّ أَصْبَحُواْ بِهَا كَـٰفِرِينَ﴾رواه ابن جرير، يعني: عكرمة رحمه الله: أن المراد من هذا النهي عن سؤال وقوع الآيات؛ كما سألت قريش أن يجري لهم أنهاراً، وأن يجعل لهم الصفا ذهباً، وغير ذلك، وكما سألت اليهود أن ينزل عليهم كتاباً من السماء. وقد قال الله تعالى:*﴿**وَمَا مَنَعَنَآ أَن نُّرْسِلَ بِٱلآيَـٰتِ إِلاَّ أَن كَذَّبَ بِهَا ٱلأَوَّلُونَ وَءَاتَيْنَا ثَمُودَ ٱلنَّاقَةَ مُبْصِرَةً فَظَلَمُواْ بِهَا وَمَا نُرْسِلُ بِٱلآيَـٰتِ إِلاَّ تَخْوِيفًا*﴾]الإسراء: 59] وقال تعالى:*﴿** وَأَقْسَمُواْ بِٱللَّهِ جَهْدَ أَيْمَـٰنِهِمْ لَئِن جَآءَتْهُمْ ءَايَةٌ لَّيُؤْمِنُنَّ بِهَا قُلْ إِنَّمَا ٱلآيَـٰتُ عِندَ ٱللَّهِ وَمَا يُشْعِرُكُمْ أَنَّهَآ إِذَا جَآءَتْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ وَنُقَلِّبُ أَفْئِدَتَهُمْ وَأَبْصَـٰرَهُم   كَمَا لَمْ يُؤْمِنُواْ بِهِ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ وَنَذَرُهُمْ فِى طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ وَلَوْ أَنَّنَا نَزَّلْنَآ إِلَيْهِمُ ٱلْمَلَـٰئِكَ  َ وَكَلَّمَهُمُ ٱلْمَوْتَىٰ وَحَشَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ كُلَّ شَىْءٍ قُبُلاً مَّا كَانُواْ لِيُؤْمِنُوۤاْ إِلاَّ أَن يَشَآءَ ٱللَّهُ وَلَـٰكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ يَجْهَلُونَ*﴾]الأنعام:109-111[ . [1]

*في تفسير سيد قطب:* ...بعد ذلك يتجه السياق إلى شيء من تربية الجماعة المسلمة وتوجيهها إلى الأدب الواجب مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وعدم سؤاله عما لم يخبرها به؛ مما لو ظهر لساء السائل وأحرجه أو ترتب عليه تكاليف لا يطيقها، أو ضيق عليه في أشياء وسع الله فيها، أو تركها بلا تحديد رحمة بعباده.﴿يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تسألوا عن أشياء إن تبد لكم تسؤكم. وإن تسألوا عنها حين ينزل القرآن تبد لكم. عفا الله عنها والله غفور حليم. قد سألها قوم من قبلكم ثم أصبحوا بها كافرين﴾.. كان بعضهم يكثر على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من السؤال عن أشياء لم يتنزل فيها أمر أو نهي. أو يلحف في طلب تفصيل أمور أجملها القرآن، وجعل الله في إجمالها سعة للناس. أو في الاستفسار عن أمور لا ضرورة لكشفها فإن كشفها قد يؤذي السائل عنها أو يؤذي غيره من المسلمين. وروي أنه لما نزلت آية الحج سأل سائل: أفي كل عام؟ فكره رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - هذا السؤال لأن النص على الحج جاء مجملاً:
*﴿** ولله على الناس حج البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلاً*﴾ والحج مرة يجزي. فأما السؤال عنه أفي كل عام فهو تفسير له بالصعب الذي لم يفرضه الله. وفي حديث مرسل رواه الترمذي والدارقطني عن علي رضي الله عنه قال:* " لما نزلت هذه الآية:* *﴿** ولله على الناس حج البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلاً*﴾*قالوا: يا رسول الله أفي كل عام؟ فسكت. فقالوا: أفي كل عام؟ قال: لا. ولو قلت نعم لوجبت** "*فأنزل الله:﴿يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تسألوا عن أشياء إن تبد لكم تسؤكم ﴾.. الخ الآية. وأخرجه الدارقطني أيضاً عن أبي عياض عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -*" يا أيها الناس كتب عليكم الحج. فقام رجل فقال: أفي كل عام يا رسول الله؟ فأعرض عنه، ثم عاد فقال: أفي كل عام يا رسول الله؟ فقال: " ومن القائل؟** "* *قالوا: فلان. قال: والذي نفسي بيده لو قلت: نعم. لوجبت. ولو وجبت ما أطقتموها. ولو لم تطيقوها لكفرتم** "* فأنزل الله تعالى يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تسألوا عن أشياء إن تبد لكم تسؤكم﴾.. وفي حديث أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه عن أنس رضي الله عنه، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -:* "...* *فوالله لا تسألوني عن شيء إلا أخبرتكم به ما دمت في مقامي هذا فقام إليه رجل فقال: أين مدخلي يا رسول الله؟ قال: " النار " فقام عبد الله بن حذافة فقال: " من أبي يا رسول الله؟ فقال: أبوك حذافة** "* . قال ابن عبد البر: عبد الله بن حذافة أسلم قديماً، وهاجر إلى أرض الحبشة الهجرة الثانية، وشهد بدراً، وكانت فيه دعابة! وكان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أرسله إلى كسرى بكتاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولما قال: من أبي يا رسول الله؟ قال*"* *أبوك حذافة** "* قالت أمه: ما سمعت بابن أعق منك. أأمنت أن تكون أمك قارفت ما يقارف نساء الجاهلية فتفضحها على أعين الناس؟! فقال: والله لو ألحقني بعبد أسود للحقت به.. وفي رواية لابن جرير - بسنده -*" عن أبي هريرة قال: خرج رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو غضبان محمار وجهه حتى جلس على المنبر. فقام إليه رجل فقال: أين أنا؟ قال: " في النار " فقام آخر فقال: من أبي؟ فقال: " أبوك حذافة " فقام عمر بن الخطاب، فقال: رضينا بالله ربا وبالإسلام ديناً وبمحمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم** -* *نبياً وبالقرآن إماماً. إنا يا رسول الله حديثو عهد بجاهلية وشرك، والله أعلمُ من آباؤنا. قال: فسكن غضبه** "* ونزلت هذه الآية ﴿ يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تسألوا عن أشياء إن تبد لكم تسؤكم ﴾.. الآية. وروى مجاهد عن ابن عباس أنها نزلت في قوم سألوا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن البحيرة والسائبة والوصيلة والحام. وهو قول سعيد بن جبير.وقال: ألا ترى أن بعده: ﴿ ما جعل الله من بحيرة ولا سائبة ولا وصيلة ولا حام ﴾؟ 
ومجموعة هذه الروايات وغيرها تعطي صورة عن نوع هذه الأسئلة التي نهى الله الذين آمنوا أن يسألوها.. لقد جاء هذا القرآن لا ليقرر عقيدة فحسب، ولا ليشرع شريعة فحسب. ولكن كذلك ليربي أمة، وينشئ مجتمعاً، وليكوّن الأفراد وينشئهم على منهج عقلي وخلقي من صنعه.. وهو هنا يعلمهم أدب السؤال، وحدود البحث، ومنهج المعرفة.. وما دام الله - سبحانه - هو الذي ينزل هذه الشريعة، ويخبر بالغيب، فمن الأدب أن يترك العبيد لحكمته تفصيل تلك الشريعة أو إجمالها؛ وأن يتركوا له كذلك كشف هذا الغيب أو ستره. وأن يقفوا هم في هذه الأمور عند الحدود التي أرادها العليم الخبير. لا ليشددوا على أنفسهم بتنصيص النصوص، والجري وراء الاحتمالات والفروض، كذلك لا يجرون وراء الغيب يحاولون الكشف عما لم يكشف الله منه وما هم ببالغيه. والله أعلم بطاقة البشر واحتمالهم، فهو يشرع لهم في حدود طاقتهم، ويكشف لهم من الغيب ما تدركه طبيعتهم. وهناك أمور تركها الله مجملة أو مجهلة؛ ولا ضير على الناس في تركها هكذا كما أرادها الله. ولكن السؤال - في عهد النبوة وفترة تنزل القرآن - قد يجعل الإجابة عنها متعينة فتسوء بعضهم، وتشق عليهم كلهم وعلى من يجيء بعدهم. لذلك نهى الله الذين آمنوا أن يسألوا عن أشياء يسوؤهم الكشف عنها؛ وأنذرهم بأنهم سيجابون عنها إذا سألوا في فترة الوحي في حياة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وستترتب عليهم تكاليف عفا الله عنها فتركها ولم يفرضها:﴿يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تسألوا عن أشياء إن تبد لكم تسؤكم. وإن تسألوا عنها حين ينزل القرآن تبد لكم.. عفا الله عنها.. ﴾. أي لا تسألوا عن أشياء عفا الله عنها وترك فرضها أو تفصيلها ليكون في الإجمال سعة.. كأمره بالحج مثلاً.. أو تركه ذكرها أصلاً.. ثم ضرب لهم المثل بمن كانوا قبلهم - من أهل الكتاب - ممن كانوا يشددون على أنفسهم بالسؤال عن التكاليف والأحكام. فلما كتبها الله عليهم كفروا بها ولم يؤدوها. ولو سكتوا وأخذوا الأمور باليسر الذي شاءه الله لعباده ما شدد عليهم، وما احتملوا تبعة التقصير والكفران. ولقد رأينا في سورة البقرة كيف أن بني إسرائيل حينما أمرهم الله أن يذبحوا بقرة، بلا شروط ولا قيود، كانت تجزيهم فيها بقرة أية بقرة.. أخذوا يسألون عن أوصافها ويدققون في تفصيلات هذه الأوصاف. وفي كل مرة كان يشدد عليهم. ولو تركوا السؤال ليسروا على أنفسهم. وكذلك كان شأنهم في السبت الذي طلبوه ثم لم يطيقوه!.. ولقد كان هذا شأنهم دائماً حتى حرم الله عليهم أشياء كثيرة تربية لهم وعقوبة ! وفي الصحيح عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال:*"* *ذروني ما تركتكم. فإنما أهلك من كان قبلكم كثرة سؤالهم، واختلافهم على أنبيائهم** ".*وفي الصحيح أيضاً:* " إن الله تعالى فرض فرائض فلا تضيعوها، وحد حدوداً فلا تعتدوها وحرم أشياء فلا تنتهكوها. وسكت عن أشياء رحمة بكم - غير نسيان - فلا تسألوا عنها* *".* وفي صحيح مسلم عن عامر بن سعد عن أبيه قال: قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -*" إن أعظم المسلمين في المسلمين جرماً، من سأل عن شيء لم يحرم على المسلمين فحرم عليهم من أجل مسألته** ".* 
ولعل مجموعة هذه الأحاديث - إلى جانب النصوص القرآنية - ترسم منهج الإسلام في المعرفة.. إن المعرفة في الإسلام إنما تطلب لمواجهة حاجة واقعة وفي حدود هذه الحاجة الواقعة.. فالغيب وما وراءه تصان الطاقة البشرية أن تنفق في استجلائه واستكناهه، لأن معرفته لا تواجه حاجة واقعية في حياة البشرية. وحسب القلب البشري أن يؤمن بهذا الغيب كما وصفه العليم به. فأما حين يتجاوز الإيمان به إلى البحث عن كنهه؛ فإنه لا يصل إلى شيء أبداً، لأنه ليس مزوداً بالمقدرة على استكناهه إلا في الحدود التي كشف الله عنها.. فهو جهد ضائع. فوق أنه ضرب في التيه بلا دليل، يؤدي إلى الضلال البعيد. وأما الأحكام الشرعية فتطلب ويسأل عنها عند وقوع الأقضية التي تتطلب هذه الأحكام.. وهذا هو منهج الإسلام.. ففي طوال العهد المكي لم يتنزل حكم شرعي تنفيذي - وإن تنزلت الأوامر والنواهي عن أشياء وأعمال - ولكن الأحكام التنفيذية كالحدود والتعازير الكفارات لم تتنزل إلا بعد قيام الدولة المسلمة التي تتولى تنفيذ هذه الأحكام. ووعى الصدر الأول هذا المنهج واتجاهه؛ فلم يكونوا يفتون في مسألة إلا إذا كانت قد وقعت بالفعل؛ وفي حدود القضية المعروضة دون تفصيص للنصوص، ليكون للسؤال والفتوى جديتهما وتمشيهما كذلك مع ذلك المنهج التربوي الرباني: كان عمر بن الخطاب - رضي الله عنه - يلعن من سأل عما لم يكن.. ذكره الدارميّ في مسنده.. وذكر عن الزهري قال: بلغنا أن زيد بن ثابت الأنصاري كان يقول إذا سئل عن الأمر: أكان هذا؟ فإن قالوا: نعم قد كان، حدث فيه بالذي يعلم. وإن قالوا: لم يكن، قال: فذروه حتى يكون. وأسند عن عمار ابن ياسر - وقد سئل عن مسألة - فقال: هل كان هذا بعد؟ قالوا: لا. قال. دعونا حتى يكون، فإذا كان تجشمناها لكم. وقال الدراميّ: حدثنا عبد الله بن محمد بن أبي شيبة، قال: حدثنا ابن فضيل، عن عطاء، عن ابن عباس، قال: ما رأيت قوماً كانوا خيراً من أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما سألوه إلا عن ثلاث عشرة مسألة حتى قبض، كلهن في القرآن، منهن:*﴿** يسألونك عن الشهر الحرام*﴾
*﴿**ويسألونك عن المحيض*﴾ وشبهه.. ما كانوا يسألون إلا عما ينفعهم. وقال مالك: أدركت هذا البلد (يعني المدينة) وما عندهم علم غير الكتاب والسنة. فإذا نزلت نازلة، جمع الأمير لها من حضر من العلماء، فما اتفقوا عليه أنفذه. وأنتم تكثرون المسائل وقد كرهها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم! وقال القرطبي في سياق تفسيره للآية: روى مسلم عن المغيرة بن شعبة عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال:* " إن الله حرم عليكم عقوق الأمهات، ووأد البنات، ومنعاً وهات. وكره لكم ثلاثاً: قيل وقال؛ وكثرة السؤال، وإضاعة المال** "* . قال كثير من العلماء: المراد بقوله: " وكثرة السؤال ": التكثير من السؤال في المسائل الفقهية تنطعاً، وتكلفاً فيما لم ينزل، والأغلوطات، وتشقيق المولدات. وقد كان السلف يكرهون ذلك ويرونه من التكلف. ويقولون: إذا نزلت النازلة وفق المسؤول لها.. إنه منهج واقعي جاد. يواجه وقائع الحياة بالأحكام، المشتقة لها من أصول شريعة الله، مواجهة عملية واقعية.. مواجهة تقدر المشكلة بحجمها وشكلها وظروفها كاملة وملابساتها، ثم تقضي فيها بالحكم الذي يقابلها ويغطيها ويشملها وينطبق عليها انطباقاً كاملاً دقيقاً.. فأما الاستفتاء عن مسائل لم تقع، فهو استفتاء عن فرض غير محدد. وما دام غير واقع فإن تحديده غير مستطاع. والفتوى عليه حينئذ لا تطابقه لأنه فرض غير محدد. والسؤال والجواب عندئذ يحملان معنى الاستهتار بجدية الشريعة؛ كما يحملان مخالفة للمنهج الإسلامي القويم. ومثله الاستفتاء عن أحكام شريعة الله في أرض لا تقام فيها شريعة الله، والفتوى على هذا الأساس!.. إن شريعة الله لا تستفتى إلا ليطبق حكمها وينفذ.. فإذا كان المستفتي والمفتي كلاهما يعلمان أنهما في أرض لا تقيم شريعة الله؛ ولا تعترف بسلطان الله في الأرض وفي نظام المجتمع وفي حياة الناس.. أي لا تعترف بألوهية الله في هذه الأرض ولا تخضع لحكمه ولا تدين لسلطانه.. فما استفتاء المستفتي؟ وما فتوى المفتي؟ إنهما - كليهما - يرخصان شريعة الله، ويستهتران بها شاعرين أو غير شاعرين سواء ! ومثله تلك الدراسات النظرية المجردة لفقه الفروع وأحكامه في الجوانب غير المطبقة.. إنها دراسة للتلهية ! لمجرد الإيهام بأن لهذا الفقه مكاناً في هذه الأرض التي تدرسه في معاهدها ولا تطبقه في محاكمها ! وهو إيهام يبوء بالإثم من يشارك فيه، ليخدر مشاعر الناس بهذا الإيهام ! إن هذا الدين جد. وقد جاء ليحكم الحياة. جاء ليعبد الناسَ لله وحده، وينتزع من المغتصبين لسلطان الله هذا السلطان، فيرد الأمر كله إلى شريعة الله، لا إلى شرع أحد سواه.. وجاءت هذه الشريعة لتحكم الحياة كلها؛ ولتواجه بأحكام الله حاجات الحياة الواقعية وقضاياها، ولتدلي بحكم الله في الواقعة حين تقع بقدر حجمها وشكلها وملابساتها.ولم يجىء هذا الدين ليكون مجرد شارة أو شعار. ولا لتكون شريعته موضوع دراسة نظرية لا علاقة لها بواقع الحياة. ولا لتعيش مع الفروض التي لم تقع، وتضع لهذه الفروض الطائرة أحكاماً فقهية في الهواء ! هذا هو جد الإسلام. وهذا هو منهج الإسلام. فمن شاء من " علماء " هذا الدين أن يتبع منهجه بهذا الجد فليطلب تحكيم شريعة الله في واقع الحياة. أو على الأقل فليسكت عن الفتوى والقذف بالأحكام في الهواء! ويبدو - بالاستناد إلى رواية مجاهد عن ابن عباس - رضي الله عنه - ومن قول سعيد بن جبير كذلك في أسباب نزول الآية: ﴿ يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تسألوا عن أشياء إن تبد لكم تسؤكم... ﴾ أن من بين ما كانوا يسألون عنه أشياء كانت في الجاهلية. ولم نقف على معين للسؤال ماذا كان. ولكن مجيء الحديث في السياق عن البحيرة والسائبة والوصيلة والحامي بعد آية النهي عن السؤال يوحي بأن هناك اتصالاً ما.. فنكتفي بهذا لنواجه النص القرآني عن هذه العادات الجاهلية:﴿ما جعل الله من بحيرة ولا سائبة ولا وصيلة ولا حام. ولكن الذين كفروا يفترون على الله الكذب، وأكثرهم لا يعقلون. وإذا قيل لهم: تعالوا إلى ما أنزل الله وإلى الرسول، قالوا: حسبنا ما وجدنا عليه آباءنا. أو لو كان آباؤهم لا يعلمون شيئاً ولا يهتدون؟﴾.. إن القلب البشري إما أن يستقيم على فطرته التي فطره الله عليها؛ فيعرف إلهه الواحد، ويتخذه رباً، ويعترف له وحده بالعبودية ويستسلم لشرعه وحده؛ ويرفض ربوبية من عداه فيرفض إذن أن يتلقى شريعة من سواه.. إما أن يستقيم القلب البشري على فطرته هذه فيجد اليسر في الاتصال بربه، ويجد البساطة في عبادته، ويجد الوضوح في علاقاته به.. وإما أن يتيه في دروب الجاهلية والوثنية ومنعرجاتها، تتلقاه في كل درب ظلمة، ويصادفه في كل ثنية وهم. تطلب إليه طواغيت الجاهلية والوثنية شتى الطقوس لعبادتها، وشتى التضحيات لإرضائها؛ ثم تتعدد الطقوس في العبادات والتضحيات، حتى ينسى الوثني أصولها، ويؤديها وهو لا يعرف حكمتها، ويعاني من العبودية لشتى الأرباب ما يقضي على كرامة الإنسان التي منحها الله للإنسان. ولقد جاء الإسلام بالتوحيد ليوحد السلطة التي تدين العباد؛ ثم ليحرر الناس بذلك من العبودية بعضهم لبعض؛ ومن عبوديتهم لشتى الآلهة والأرباب.. وجاء ليحرر الضمير البشري من أوهام الوثنية وأوهاقها؛ وليرد إلى العقل البشري كرامته ويطلقه من ربقة الآلهة وطقوسها. ومن ثم حارب الوثنية في كل صورها وأشكالها؛ وتتبعها في دروبها ومنحنياتها. سواء في أعماق الضمير، أم في شعائر العبادة، أم في أوضاع الحياة وشرائع الحكم والنظام. [2]

[1] - ابن كثير – تفسير القرآن الكريم[2]  - سيد قطب – في ظلال القرآن

----------


## العلمي أمل

*5) خفض الصوت بحضرة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (سورة الحجرات: 2-3)*

قال تعالى :* ﴿ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تُقَدِّمُوا بَيْنَ يَدَيِ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ (1)**يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَرْفَعُوا أَصْوَاتَكُمْ فَوْقَ صَوْتِ النَّبِيِّ وَلا تَجْهَرُوا لَهُ بِالْقَوْلِ كَجَهْرِ بَعْضِكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ أَن تَحْبَطَ أَعْمَالُكُمْ وَأَنتُمْ لا تَشْعُرُونَ (2)**إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَغُضُّونَ أَصْوَاتَهُمْ عِندَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ امْتَحَنَ اللَّهُ قُلُوبَهُمْ لِلتَّقْوَى لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةٌ وَأَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ (3) ﴾* الحجرات: ٢ - ٣

*في تفسير ابن كثير:* هذه آيات أدب الله تعالى بها عباده المؤمنين، فيما يعاملون به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من التوقير والاحترام والتبجيل والإعظام، فقال تبارك وتعالى: ﴿ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ لاَ تُقَدِّمُواْ بَيْنَ يَدَىِ ٱللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ﴾أي لا تسارعوا في الأشياء بين يديه، أي قبله، بل كونوا تبعاً له في جميع الأمور حتى يدخل في عموم هذا الأدب الشرعي حديث معاذ رضي الله عنه حيث قال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين بعثه إلى اليمن:* " بمَ تحكم؟** "* قال: بكتاب الله تعالى، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " فإن لم تجد؟** "* قال: بسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " فإن لم تجد؟** "* قال رضي الله عنه: أجتهد رأيي، فضرب في صدره وقال:* " الحمد لله الذي وفق رسول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما يرضي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم** "* وقد رواه أحمد وأبو داود والترمذي وابن ماجه. فالغرض منه أنه أخر رأيه ونظره واجتهاده إلى ما بعد الكتاب والسنة، ولو قدمه قبل البحث عنهما لكان من باب التقديم بين يدي الله ورسوله. قال علي ابن أبي طلحة عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: ﴿ لاَ تُقَدِّمُواْ بَيْنَ يَدَيِ ٱللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ ﴾ لا تقولوا خلاف الكتاب والسنة، وقال العوفي عنه: نهى أن يتكلموا بين يدي كلامه، وقال مجاهد: لا تفتاتوا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بشيء حتى يقضي الله تعالى على لسانه، وقال الضحاك: لا تقضوا أمراً دون الله ورسوله من شرائع دينكم، وقال سفيان الثوري: ﴿ لاَ تُقَدِّمُواْ بَيْنَ يَدَيِ ٱللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ ﴾ بقول ولا فعل، وقال الحسن البصري: ﴿ لاَ تُقَدِّمُواْ بَيْنَ يَدَيِ ٱللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ﴾قال: لا تدعوا قبل الإمام، وقال قتادة: ذكر لنا أن ناساً كانوا يقولون: لو أنزل في كذا وكذا، لو صنع كذا، فكره الله تعالى ذلك، وتقدم فيه. ﴿وَٱتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ ﴾ أي فيما أمركم به ﴿ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ ﴾ أي لأقوالكم ﴿ عَلِيمٌ ﴾ بنياتكم. وقوله تعالى: ﴿ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ لاَ تَرْفَعُوۤاْ أَصْوَٰتَكُمْ فَوْقَ صَوْتِ ٱلنَّبِيِّ ﴾ هذا أدب ثان أدب الله تعالى به المؤمنين أن لا يرفعوا أصواتهم بين يدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فوق صوته، وقد روي أنها نزلت في الشيخين أبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما. وقال البخاري: حدثنا بسرة بن صفوان اللخمي، حدثنا نافع بن عمر عن ابن أبي مليكة، قال: كاد الخيران أن يهلكا: أبو بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما، رفعا أصواتهما عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين قدم عليه ركب بني تميم، فأشار أحدهما بالأقرع بن حابس رضي الله عنه أخي بني مجاشع، وأشار الآخر برجل آخر، قال نافع: لا أحفظ اسمه، فقال أبو بكر لعمر رضي الله عنهما: ما أردت إلا خلافي، قال: ما أردت خلافك، فارتفعت أصواتهما في ذلك، فأنزل الله تعالى: ﴿ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ لاَ تَرْفَعُوۤاْ أَصْوَٰتَكُمْ فَوْقَ صَوْتِ ٱلنَّبِىِّ وَلاَ تَجْهَرُواْ لَهُ بِٱلْقَوْلِ كَجَهْرِ بَعْضِكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ أَن تَحْبَطَ أَعْمَـٰلُكُمْ وَأَنتُمْ لاَ تَشْعُرُونَ ﴾ قال ابن الزبير رضي الله عنهما: فما كان عمر رضي الله عنه يسمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد هذه الآية حتى يستفهمه، ولم يذكر ذلك عن أبيه يعني: أبا بكر رضي الله عنه. انفرد به دون مسلم. ثم قال البخاري: حدثنا حسن بن محمد، حدثنا حجاج عن ابن جريج، حدثني ابن أبي ملكية: أن عبد الله بن الزبير رضي الله عنهما أخبره: أنه قدم ركب من بني تميم على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال أبو بكر رضي الله عنه: أمّر القعقاع بن معبد، وقال عمر رضي الله عنه: بل أمر الأقرع بن حابس، فقال أبو بكر رضي الله عنه: ما أردت إلا خلافي، فقال عمر رضي الله عنه: ما أردت خلافك، فتماريا حتى ارتفعت أصواتهما، فنزلت في ذلك: ﴿ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ لاَ تُقَدِّمُواْ بَيْنَ يَدَيِ ٱللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ ﴾ حتى انقضت الآية ﴿ وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ صَبَرُواْ حَتَّىٰ تَخْرُجَ إِلَيْهِمْ﴾الآية. وهكذا رواه ههنا منفرداً به أيضاً. وقال الحافظ أبو بكر البزار في مسنده: حدثنا الفضل بن سهل، حدثنا إسحاق بن منصور، حدثنا حصين بن عمر عن مخارق عن طارق بن شهاب عن أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه قال: لما نزلت هذه الآية: ﴿ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ لاَ تَرْفَعُوۤاْ أَصْوَٰتَكُمْ فَوْقَ صَوْتِ ٱلنَّبِيِّ ﴾ قلت: يا رسول الله والله لا أكلمك إلا كأخي السرار. حصين بن عمر، هذا وإن كان ضعيفاً لكن قد رويناه من حديث عبد الرحمن بن عوف وأبي هريرة رضي الله عنهما بنحو ذلك، والله أعلم. وقال البخاري: حدثنا علي بن عبد الله، حدثنا أزهر بن سعد، أخبرنا ابن عون، أنبأني موسى بن أنس عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم افتقد ثابت بن قيس رضي الله عنه، فقال رجل: يا رسول الله أنا أعلم لك علمه، فأتاه فوجده في بيته منكساً رأسه، فقال له: ما شأنك؟ فقال: شر، كان يرفع صوته فوق صوت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد حبط عمله فهو من أهل النار، فأتى الرجل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبره أنه قال: كذا وكذا، قال موسى: فرجع إليه المرة الآخرة ببشارة عظيمة فقال:* " اذهب إليه فقل له: إنك لست من أهل النّار، ولكنك من أهل الجنة** "*تفرد به البخاري من هذا الوجه. وقال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا هاشم، حدثنا سليمان بن المغيرة عن ثابت عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال: لما نزلت هذه الآية: ﴿ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ لاَ تَرْفَعُوۤاْ أَصْوَٰتَكُمْ فَوْقَ صَوْتِ ٱلنَّبِيِّ ﴾ إلى قوله﴿وَأَنتُمْ لاَ تَشْعُرُونَ ﴾ وكان ثابت بن قيس بن الشماس رفيع الصوت، فقال: أنا الذي كنت أرفع صوتي على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنا من أهل النار، حبط عملي، وجلس في أهله حزيناً، ففقده رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فانطلق بعض القوم إليه، فقالوا له: تفقدك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما لك؟ قال: أنا الذي أرفع صوتي فوق صوت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأجهر له بالقول، حبط عملي، أنا من أهل النار، فأتوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبروه بما قال، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " لا، بل هو من أهل الجنة** "* قال أنس رضي الله عنه: فكنا نراه يمشي بين أظهرنا ونحن نعلم أنه من أهل الجنة، فلما كان يوم اليمامة، كان فينا بعض الانكشاف، فجاء ثابت بن قيس بن شماس، وقد تحنط ولبس كفنه، فقال: بئسما تعودون أقرانكم، فقاتلهم حتى قتل رضي الله عنه. وقال مسلم: حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة، حدثنا الحسن بن موسى، حدثنا حماد بن سلمة عن ثابت البناني عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال: لما نزلت هذه الآية: ﴿ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَرْفَعُوۤاْ أَصْوَاتَكُمْ فَوْقَ صَوْتِ ٱلنَّبِيِّ ﴾ إلى آخر الآية، جلس ثابت رضي الله عنه في بيته قال: أنا من أهل النار، واحتبس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لسعد بن معاذ:* " يا أبا عمرو ما شأن ثابت، اشتكى؟** "* فقال سعد رضي الله عنه: إنه لجاري، وما علمت له بشكوى. قال: فأتاه سعد رضي الله عنه، فذكر له قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال ثابت رضي الله عنه:  أنزلت هذه الآية، ولقد علمتم أني من أرفعكم صوتاً على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأنا من أهل النار، فذكر ذلك سعد رضي الله عنه للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " بل هو من أهل الجنة** "* ثم رواه مسلم عن أحمد بن سعيد الدارمي عن حَبَّانُ بن هلال عن سليمان بن المغيرة به، قال: ولم يذكر سعد بن معاذ رضي الله عنه. وعن قطن بن نُسير عن جعفر بن سليمان عن ثابت عن أنس رضي الله عنه بنحوه، وقال: ليس فيه ذكر سعد بن معاذ رضي الله عنه. حدثني هريم بن عبد الأعلى الأسدي، حدثنا المعتمر بن سليمان، سمعت أبي يذكر عن ثابت عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال: لما نزلت هذه الآية، فاقتص الحديث ولم يذكر سعد بن معاذ رضي الله عنه، وزاد: فكنا نراه يمشي بين أظهرنا رجل من أهل الجنة. فهذه الطرق الثلاث معللة لرواية حماد بن سلمة فيما تفرد به من ذكر سعد بن معاذ رضي الله عنه، والصحيح أن حال نزول هذه الآية لم يكن سعد بن معاذ رضي الله عنه موجوداً؛ لأنه كان قد مات بعد بني قريظة بأيام قلائل سنة خمس، وهذه الآيات نزلت في وفد بني تميم، والوفود إنما تواتروا في سنة تسع من الهجرة، والله أعلم. وقال ابن جرير: حدثنا أبو كريب، حدثنا زيد بن الحباب، حدثنا أبو ثابت بن ثابت بن قيس بن شماس، حدثني عمي إسماعيل بن محمد بن ثابت بن قيس ابن شماس عن أبيه رضي الله عنه قال: لما نزلت هذه الآية: ﴿ لاَ تَرْفَعُوۤاْ أَصْوَٰتَكُمْ فَوْقَ صَوْتِ ٱلنَّبِىِّ وَلاَ تَجْهَرُواْ لَهُ بِٱلْقَوْلِ ﴾ قال: قعد ثابت بن قيس رضي الله عنه في الطريق يبكي، قال: فمر به عاصم بن عدي من بني العجلان، فقال: ما يبكيك يا ثابت؟ قال: هذه الآية، أتخوف أن تكون نزلت فيَّ وأنا صيت رفيع الصوت. قال: فمضى عاصم بن عدي رضي الله عنه إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: وغلبه البكاء، فأتى امرأته جميلة ابنة عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول، فقال لها: إذا دخلت بيت فرسي، فشدي على الضبة بمسمار، فضربته بمسمار، حتى إذا خرج عطفه، وقال: لا أخرج حتى يتوفاني الله تعالى، أو يرضى عني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: وأتى عاصم رضي الله عنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبره خبره، فقال:* " اذهب فادعه لي** "* فجاء عاصم رضي الله عنه إلى المكان، فلم يجده، فجاء إلى أهله، فوجده في بيت الفرس، فقال له: إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعوك، فقال: اكسر الضبة، قال: فخرجا، فأتيا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " ما يبكيك يا ثابت؟** "* فقال رضي الله عنه: أنا صيت، وأتخوف أن تكون هذه الآية نزلت فيَّ: ﴿ لاَ تَرْفَعُوۤاْ أَصْوَٰتَكُمْ فَوْقَ صَوْتِ ٱلنَّبِيِّ وَلاَ تَجْهَرُواْ لَهُ بِٱلْقَوْلِ ﴾ فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " أما ترضى أن تعيش حميداً وتقتل شهيداً وتدخل الجنة؟** "* فقال: رضيت ببشرى الله تعالى ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا أرفع صوتي أبداً على صوت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. قال: وأنزل الله تعالى: ﴿ إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ يَغُضُّونَ أَصْوَٰتَهُمْ عِندَ رَسُولِ ٱللَّهِ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ ٱلَّذِينَ ٱمْتَحَنَ ٱللَّهُ قُلُوبَهُمْ لِلتَّقْوَىٰ ﴾ الآية. وقد ذكر هذه القصة غير واحد من التابعين كذلك، فقد نهى الله عز وجل عن رفع الأصوات بحضرة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقد روينا عن أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أنه سمع صوت رجلين في مسجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد ارتفعت أصواتهما، فجاء فقال: أتدريان أين أنتما؟ ثم قال: من أين أنتما؟ قالا: من أهل الطائف، فقال: لو كنتما من أهل المدينة لأوجعتكما ضرباً. وقال العلماء:  يكره رفع الصوت عند قبره صلى الله عليه وسلم كما كان يكره في حياته عليه الصلاة والسلام؛ لأنه محترم حياً، وفي قبره صلى الله عليه وسلم دائماً، ثم نهى عن الجهر له بالقول كما يجهر الرجل لمخاطبه ممن عداه، بل يخاطب بسكينة ووقار وتعظيم، ولهذا قال تبارك وتعالى: ﴿ وَلاَ تَجْهَرُواْ لَهُ بِٱلْقَوْلِ كَجَهْرِ بَعْضِكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ ﴾ كما قال تعالى: ﴿ لاَّ تَجْعَلُواْ دُعَآءَ ٱلرَّسُولِ بَيْنَكُمْ كَدُعَآءِ بَعْضِكُمْ بَعْضاً ﴾. وقوله عز وجل: ﴿ أَن تَحْبَطَ أَعْمَـٰلُكُمْ وَأَنتُمْ لاَ تَشْعُرُونَ ﴾ أي إنما نهيناكم عن رفع الصوت عنده؛ خشية أن يغضب من ذلك، فيغضب الله تعالى لغضبه فيحبط عمل من أغضبه، وهو لا يدري كما جاء في الصحيح:* " إن الرجل ليتكلم بالكلمة من رضوان الله تعالى لا يلقي لها بالاً يكتب له بها الجنة، وإن الرجل ليتكلم بالكلمة من سخط الله تعالى لا يلقي لها بالاً يهوي بها في النار أبعد ما بين السماء والأرض** "* ثم ندب الله تعالى إلى خفض الصوت عنده وحث على ذلك وأرشد إليه ورغب فيه فقال: ﴿إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ يَغُضُّونَ أَصْوَٰتَهُمْ عِندَ رَسُولِ ٱللَّهِ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ ٱلَّذِينَ ٱمْتَحَنَ ٱللَّهُ قُلُوبَهُمْ لِلتَّقْوَىٰ ﴾ أي أخلصها لها وجعلها أهلاً ومحلاً ﴿ لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةٌ وَأَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ﴾وقد قال الإمام أحمد في كتاب الزهد: حدثنا عبد الرحمن حدثنا سفيان عن منصور عن مجاهد قال: كتب إلى عمر: يا أمير المؤمنين رجل لا يشتهي المعصية ولا يعمل بها أفضل، أم رجل يشتهي المعصية، ولا يعمل بها، فكتب عمر رضي الله عنه: إن الذين يشتهون المعصية ولا يعملون بها ﴿ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ ٱلَّذِينَ ٱمْتَحَنَ ٱللَّهُ قُلُوبَهُمْ لِلتَّقْوَىٰ لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةٌ وَأَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ﴾.[1]

*في تفسير سيد قطب:*هذه السورة التي لا تتجاوز ثماني عشرة آية، سورة جليلة ضخمة، تتضمن حقائق كبيرة من حقائق العقيدة والشريعة، ومن حقائق الوجود والإنسانية. حقائق تفتح للقلب وللعقل آفاقاً عالية وآماداً بعيدة؛ وتثير في النفس والذهن خواطر عميقة ومعاني كبيرة؛ وتشمل من مناهج التكوين والتنظيم، وقواعد التربية والتهذيب، ومبادئ التشريع والتوجيه، ما يتجاوز حجمها وعدد آياتها مئات المرات! وهي تبرز أمام النظر أمرين عظيمين للتدبر والتفكير. وأول ما يبرز للنظر عند مطالعة السورة، هو أنها تكاد تستقل بوضع معالم كاملة، لعالم رفيع كريم نظيف سليم؛ متضمنة القواعد والأصول والمبادئ والمناهج التي يقوم عليها هذا العالم؛ والتي تكفل قيامه أولاً، وصيانته أخيراً.. عالم يصدر عن الله، ويتجه إلى الله، ويليق أن ينتسب إلى الله.. عالم نقي القلب، نظيف المشاعر، عف اللسان، وقبل ذلك عف السريرة.. عالم له أدب مع الله، وأدب مع رسوله، وأدب مع نفسه، وأدب مع غيره. أدب في هواجس ضميره، وفي حركات جوارحه. وفي الوقت ذاته له شرائعه المنظمة لأوضاعه، وله نظمه التي تكفل صيانته. وهي شرائع ونظم تقوم على ذلك الأدب، وتنبثق منه، وتتسق معه؛ فيتوافى باطن هذا العالم وظاهره. وتتلاقى شرائعه ومشاعره. وتتوازن دوافعه وزواجره؛ وتتناسق أحاسيسه وخطاه، وهو يتجه ويتحرك إلى الله.. ومن ثم لا يوكل قيام هذا العالم الرفيع الكريم النظيف السليم وصيانته، لمجرد أدب الضمير ونظافة الشعور؛ ولا يوكل كذلك لمجرد التشريع والتنظيم. بل يلتقي هذا بذلك في انسجام وتناسق. كذلك لا يوكل لشعور الفرد وجهده، كما لا يترك لنظم الدولة وإجراءاتها. بل يلتقي فيه الأفراد بالدولة، والدولة بالأفراد، وتتلاقى واجباتهما ونشاطهما في تعاون واتساق. هو عالم له أدب مع الله، ومع رسول الله. يتمثل هذا الأدب في إدراك حدود العبد أمام الرب، والرسول الذي يبلغ عن الرب: ﴿ يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقدموا بين يدي الله ورسوله، واتقوا الله، إن الله سميع عليم ﴾.. فلا يسبق العبد المؤمن إلهه في أمر أو نهي، ولا يقترح عليه في قضاء أو حكم؛ ولا يتجاوز ما يأمر به وما ينهى عنه؛ ولا يجعل لنفسه إرادة أو رأياً مع خالقه.. تقوى منه وخشية، وحياء منه وأدباً.. وله أدب خاص فيه خطاب رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – وتوقيره: ﴿ يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا ترفعوا أصواتكم فوق صوت النبي. ولا تجهروا له بالقول كجهر بعضكم لبعض، أن تحبط أعمالكم وأنتم لا تشعرون. إن الذين يغضون أصواتهم عند رسول الله أولئك الذين امتحن الله قلوبهم للتقوى، لهم مغفرة وأجر عظيم. إن الذين ينادونك من وراء الحجرات أكثرهم لا يعقلون، ولو أنهم صبروا حتى تخرج إليهم لكان خيراً لهم، والله غفور رحيم﴾... وهو عالم له منهجه في التثبت من الأقوال والأفعال، والاستيثاق من مصدرها، قبل الحكم عليها. يستند هذا المنهج إلى تقوى الله، وإلى الرجوع بالأمر إلى رسول الله، في غير ما تقدم بين يديه، ولا اقتراح لم يطلبه ولم يأمر به: ﴿ يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن جاءكم فاسق بنبأ فتبينوا أن تصيبوا قوماً بجهالة، فتصبحوا على ما فعلتم نادمين؛ واعلموا أن فيكم رسول الله، لو يطيعكم في كثير من الأمر لَعَنِتُّم. ولكن الله حبَّبَ إليكم الإيمان، وزينه في قلوبكم، وكرَّه إليكم الكفر والفسوق والعصيان، أولئك هم الراشدون، فضلاً من الله ونعمة، والله عليم حكيم﴾.. وهو عالم له نظمه وإجراءاته العملية في مواجهة ما يقع فيه من خلاف وفتن وقلاقل واندفاعات، تخلخل كيانه لو تركت بغير علاج. وهو يواجهها بإجراءات عملية منبثقة من قاعدة الأخوة بين المؤمنين، ومن حقيقة العدل والإصلاح، ومن تقوى الله والرجاء في رحمته ورضاه: ﴿ وإن طائفتان من المؤمنين اقتتلوا فأصلحوا بينهما؛ فإن بغت إحداهما على الأخرى فقاتلوا التي تبغي حتى تفيء إلى أمر الله؛ فإن فاءت فأصلحوا بينهما بالعدل وأقسطوا، إن الله يحب المقسطين. إنما المؤمنون إخوة، فأصلحوا بين أخويكم، واتقوا الله لعلكم ترحمون﴾.. وهو عالم له آدابه النفسية في مشاعره تجاه بعضه البعض؛ وله آدابه السلوكية في معاملاته بعضه مع بعض: ﴿ يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا يسخر قوم من قوم عسى أن يكونوا خيراً منهم؛ ولا نساء من نساء عسى أن يكن خيراً منهن؛ ولا تلمزوا أنفسكم، ولا تنابزوا بالألقاب. بئس الاسم: الفسوق بعد الإيمان. ومن لم يتب فأولئك هم الظالمون﴾ وهو عالم نظيف المشاعر، مكفول الحرمات، مصون الغيبة والحضرة، لا يؤخذ فيه أحد بظنه، ولا تتبع فيه العورات، ولا يتعرض أمن الناس وكرامتهم وحريتهم فيه لأدنى مساس: ﴿ يا أيها الذين آمنوا اجتنبوا كثيراً من الظن إن بعض الظن إثم، ولا تجسسوا، ولا يغتب بعضكم بعضاً. أيحب أحدكم أن يأكل لحم أخيه ميتاً؟ فكرهتموه! واتقوا الله، إن الله تواب رحيم. ﴾. وهو عالم له فكرته الكاملة عن وحدة الإنسانية المختلفة الأجناس المتعددة الشعوب، وله ميزانه الواحد الذي يقوّم به الجميع. إنه ميزان الله المبرأ من شوائب الهوى والاضطراب: ﴿ يأيها الناس إنا خلقناكم من ذكر وأنثى، وجعلناكم شعوباً وقبائل لتعارفوا إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم، إن الله عليم خبير﴾.. والسورة بعد عرض هذه الحقائق الضخمة التي تكاد تستقل برسم معالم ذلك العالم الرفيع الكريم النظيف السليم، تحدد معالم الإيمان، الذي باسمه دُعي المؤمنون إلى إقامة ذلك العالم. وباسمه هُتف لهم ليلبوا دعوة الله الذي يدعوهم إلى تكاليفه بهذا الوصف الجميل، الحافز إلى التلبية والتسليم: ﴿ يا أيها الذين آمنوا ﴾.. ذلك النداء الحبيب الذي يخجل من يدعى به من الله أن لا يجيب؛ والذي ييسر كل تكليف ويهون كل مشقة، ويشوق كل قلب فيسمع ويستجيب: ﴿ قالت الأعراب: آمنا.قل: لم تؤمنوا، ولـكن قولوا: أسلمنا. ولما يدخل الإيمان في قلوبكم. وإن تطيعوا الله ورسوله لا يلتكم من أعمالكم شيئاً، إن الله غفور رحيم. إنما المؤمنون الذين آمنوا بالله ورسوله، ثم لم يرتابوا، وجاهدوا بأموالهم وأنفسهم في سبيل الله، أولـئك هم الصادقون. قل: أتُعلِّمون الله بدينكم، والله يعلم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض، والله بكل شيء عليم﴾.. وتكشف السورة في ختامها عن ضخامة الهبة الإلهية للبشر. هبة الإيمان التي يمن بها على من يشاء، وفق ما يعلمه فيه من استحقاق: ﴿ يمنون عليك أن أسلموا. قل: لا تمنوا عليّ إسلامكم. بل الله يمن عليكم أن هداكم للإيمان إن كنتم صادقين. إن الله يعلم غيب السماوات والأرض والله بصير بما تعملون﴾.. فأما الأمر الثاني الذي يبرز للنظر من خلال السورة، ومن مراجعة المناسبات الواقعية التي صاحبت نزول آياتها، فهو هذا الجهد الضخم الثابت المطرد، الذي تمثله توجيهات القرآن الكريم والتربية النبوية الحكيمة، لإنشاء وتربية تلك الجماعة المسلمة، التي تمثل ذلك العالم الرفيع الكريم النظيف السليم، الذي وجدت حقيقته يوماً على هذه الأرض؛ فلم يعد منذ ذلك الحين فكرة مثالية، ولا حلماً طائراً، يعيش في الخيال! هذه الجماعة المثالية التي تمثلت حقيقة واقعة في فترة من فترات التاريخ لم تنبت فجأة ولم توجد مصادفة؛ ولم تخلق بين يوم وليلة. كذلك لم تظهر نتيجة نفحة تغير طبائع الأشياء كلها في لحظة أو ومضة. بل نمت نمواً طبيعياً بطيئاً كما تنمو الشجرة الباسقة العميقة الجذور. وأخذت الزمن اللازم لنموها، كما أخذت الجهد الموصول الثابت المطرد الضروري لهذا النمو. واحتاجت إلى العناية الساهرة، والصبر الطويل، والجهد البصير في التهذيب والتشذيب، والتوجيه والدفع، والتقوية والتثبيت. واحتاجت إلى معاناة التجارب الواقعية المريرة والابتلاءات الشاقة المضنية؛ مع التوجيه لعبرة هذه التجارب والابتلاءات.. وفي هذا كله كانت تتمثل الرعاية الإلهية لهذه الجماعة المختارة - على علم - لحمل هذه الأمانة الكبرى؛ وتحقيق مشيئة الله بها في الأرض. وذلك مع الفضائل الكامنة والاستعدادات المكنونة في ذلك الجيل؛ وفي الظروف والأحوال المهيأة له على السواء.. وبهذا كله أشرقت تلك الومضة العجيبة في تاريخ البشرية؛ ووجدت هذه الحقيقة التي تتراءى من بعيد وكأنها حلم مرفرف في قلب، أو رؤيا مجنحة في خيال!﴿ يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقدموا بين يدي الله ورسوله، واتقوا الله إن الله سميع عليم. يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا ترفعوا أصواتكم فوق صوت النبي. ولا تجهروا له بالقول كجهر بعضكم لبعض، أن تحبط أعمالكم وأنتم لا تشعرون. إن الذين يغضون أصواتهم عند رسول الله أولئك الذين امتحن الله قلوبهم للتقوى، لهم مغفرة وأجر عظيم.إن الذين ينادونك من وراء الحجرات أكثرهم لا يعقلون، ولو أنهم صبروا حتى تخرج إليهم لكان خيراً لهم، والله غفور رحيم﴾.. تبدأ السورة بأول نداء حبيب، وأول استجاشة للقلوب. ﴿ يا أيها الذين آمنوا﴾..  نداء من الله للذين آمنوا به بالغيب. واستجاشة لقلوبهم بالصفة التي تربطهم به، وتشعرهم بأنهم له، وأنهم يحملون شارته، وأنهم في هذا الكوكب عبيده وجنوده، وأنهم هنا لأمر يقدره ويريده، وأنه حبب إليهم الإيمان وزينه في قلوبهم اختياراً لهم ومنة عليهم، فأولى لهم أن يقفوا حيث أراد لهم أن يكونوا، وأن يقفوا بين يدي الله موقف المنتظر لقضائه وتوجيهه في نفسه وفي غيره، يفعل ما يؤمر ويرضى بما يقسم، ويسلم ويستسلم:﴿يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقدموا بين يدي الله ورسوله، واتقوا الله إن الله سميع عليم﴾.. يا أيها الذين آمنوا، لا تقترحوا على الله ورسوله اقتراحاً، لا في خاصة أنفسكم، ولا في أمور الحياة من حولكم. ولا تقولوا في أمر قبل قول الله فيه على لسان رسوله، ولا تقضوا في أمر لا ترجعون فيه إلى قول الله وقول رسوله. قال قتادة: ذكر لنا أن ناساً كانوا يقولون: لو أنزل في كذا وكذا.  لو صح كذا. فكره الله تعالى ذلك. وقال العوفي: نهوا أن يتكلموا بين يديه. وقال مجاهد:  لا تفتاتوا على رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ بشيء حتى يقضي الله تعالى على لسانه. وقال الضحاك: لا تقضوا أمراً دون الله ورسوله من شرائع دينكم. وقال علي بن طلحة عن ابن عباس - رضي الله عنهما -: لا تقولوا خلاف الكتاب والسنة. فهو أدب نفسي مع الله ورسوله. وهو منهج في التلقي والتنفيذ. وهو أصل من أصول التشريع والعمل في الوقت ذاته.. وهو منبثق من تقوى الله، وراجع إليها. هذه التقوى النابعة من الشعور بأن الله سميع عليم.. وكل ذلك في آية واحدة قصيرة، تلمس وتصور كل هذه الحقائق الأصيلة الكبيرة. وكذلك تأدب المؤمنون مع ربهم ومع رسولهم؛ فما عاد مقترح منهم يقترح على الله ورسوله؛ وما عاد واحد منهم يدلي برأي لم يطلب منه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يدلي به؛ وما عاد أحد منهم يقضي برأيه في أمر أو حكم، إلا أن يرجع قبل ذلك إلى قول الله وقول الرسول.. روى أحمد وأبو داود والترمذي وابن ماجة - بإسناده -*" عن معاذ - رضي الله عنه - حيث قال له النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حين بعثه إلى اليمن: " بم تحكم؟ " قال: بكتاب الله تعالى. قال - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: " فإن لم تجد؟ " قال: بسنة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال** -* *صلى الله عليه وسلم -: " فإن لم تجد؟ " قال - رضي الله عنه -: أجتهد رأيي**.* * فضرب في صدره وقال: الحمد لله الذي وفق رسول رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما يرضي رسول الله** ".* وحتى لكأن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يسألهم عن اليوم الذي هم فيه، والمكان الذي هم فيه، وهم يعلمونه حق العلم، فيتحرجون أن يجيبوا إلا بقولهم: الله ورسوله أعلم. خشية أن يكون في قولهم تقدم بين يدي الله ورسوله ! جاء في حديث أبي بكرة نفيع بن الحارث الثقفي - رضي الله عنه -* "* *أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سأل في حجة الوداع**:**"* *أي شهر هذا؟ ".. قلنا: الله ورسوله أعلم. فسكت حتى ظننا أنه سيسميه بغير اسمه. فقال: " أليس ذا الحجة؟ " قلنا: بلى! قال: " أي بلد هذا؟ " قلنا**:* * الله ورسوله أعلم. فسكت حتى ظننا أنه سيسميه بغير اسمه. فقال: " أليس البلدة الحرام؟ " قلنا بلى! قال: " فأي يوم هذا؟ " قلنا: الله ورسوله أعلم**.* * فسكت حتى ظننا أنه سيسميه بغير اسمه. فقال: " أليس يوم النحر؟ " قلنا بلى!.. الخ** ".* فهذه صورة من الأدب، ومن التحرج، ومن التقوى، التي انتهى إليها المسلمون بعد سماعهم ذلك النداء، وذلك التوجيه، وتلك الإشارة إلى التقوى، تقوى الله السميع العليم. والأدب الثاني هو أدبهم مع نبيهم في الحديث والخطاب؛ وتوقيرهم له في قلوبهم، توقيراً ينعكس على نبراتهم وأصواتهم؛ ويميز شخص رسول الله بينهم، ويميز مجلسه فيهم؛ والله يدعوهم إليه بذلك النداء الحبيب؛ ويحذرهم من مخالفة ذلك التحذير الرهيب:﴿ يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا ترفعوا أصواتكم فوق صوت النبي. ولا تجهروا له بالقول كجهر بعضكم لبعض، أن تحبط أعمالكم وأنتم لا تشعرون ﴾.. يا أيها الذين آمنوا.. ليوقروا النبي الذي دعاهم إلى الإيمان.. أن تحبط أعمالكم وأنتم لا تشعرون.. ليحذروا هذا المزلق الذي قد ينتهي بهم إلى حبوط أعمالهم، وهم غير شاعرين ولا عالمين، ليتقوه! ولقد عمل في نفوسهم ذلك النداء الحبيب، وهذا التحذير المرهوب، عمله العميق الشديد: قال البخاري: حدثنا بسرة بن صفوان اللخمي، حدثنا نافع بن عمر، عن ابن أبي مليكة. قال: كاد الخيران أن يهلكا.. أبو بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما.. رفعا أصواتهما عند النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حين قدم عليه ركب بني تميم (في السنة التاسعة من الهجرة) فأشار أحدهما بالأقرع بن حابس - رضي الله عنه - أخي بني مجاشع (أي ليؤمره عليهم) وأشار الآخر برجل آخر.قال نافع: لا أحفظ اسمه (في رواية أخرى أن اسمه القعقاع بن معبد) فقال: أبو بكر لعمر - رضي الله عنهما - ما أردت إلا خلافي. قال: ما أردت خلافك. فارتفعت أصواتهما في ذلك. فأنزل الله تعالى: ﴿ يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا ترفعوا أصواتكم فوق صوت النبي, ولا تجهروا له بالقول كجهر بعضكم لبعض، أن تحبط أعمالكم وأنتم لا تشعرون ﴾. قال ابن الزبير - رضي الله عنه -: فما كان عمر - رضي الله عنه يسمع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعد هذه الآية حتى يستفهمه!.. وروي عن أبي بكر - رضي الله عنه - أنه قال لما نزلت هذه الآية: قلت: يا رسول الله، والله لا أكلمك إلا كأخي السرار (يعني كالهمس!). وقال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا هاشم، حدثنا سليمان بن المغيرة، عن ثابت، عن أنس بن مالك - رضي الله عنه – قال:* " لما نزلت هذه الآية:* *﴿** يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا ترفعوا أصواتكم فوق صوت النبي - إلى قوله: وأنتم لا تشعرون* ﴾* وكان ثابت بن قيس بن الشماس رفيع الصوت. فقال: أنا الذي كنت أرفع صوتي على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم** -* *أنا من أهل النار. حبط عملي. وجلس في أهله حزيناً. ففقده رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فانطلق بعض القوم إليه، فقالوا له: تفقدك رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مالك؟ قال أنا الذي أرفع صوتي فوق صوت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فأخبروه بما قال. قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: لا. بل هو من أهل الجنة** "* قال أنس - رضي الله عنه -: فكنا نراه يمشي بين أظهرنا ونحن نعلم أنه من أهل الجنة. فهكذا ارتعشت قلوبهم وارتجفت تحت وقع ذلك النداء الحبيب، وذلك التحذير الرعيب؛ وهكذا تأدبوا في حضرة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خشية أن تحبط أعمالهم وهم لا يشعرون. ولو كانوا يشعرون لتداركوا أمرهم! ولكن هذا المنزلق الخافي عليهم كان أخوف عليهم، فخافوه واتقوه! ونوه الله بتقواهم، وغضهم أصواتهم عند رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في تعبير عجيب:﴿إن الذين يغضون أصواتهم عند رسول الله أولـئك الذين امتحن الله قلوبهم للتقوى. لهم مغفرة وأجر عظيم﴾.. فالتقوى هبة عظيمة، يختار الله لها القلوب، بعد امتحان واختبار، وبعد تخليص وتمحيص، فلا يضعها في قلب إلا وقد تهيأ لها، وقد ثبت أنه يستحقها. والذين يغضون أصواتهم عند رسول الله قد اختبر الله قلوبهم وهيأها لتلقي تلك الهبة. هبة التقوى. وقد كتب لهم معها وبها المغفرة والأجر العظيم. إنه الترغيب العميق، بعد التحذير المخيف.بها يربي الله قلوب عباده المختارين، ويعدها للأمر العظيم. الذي نهض به الصدر الأول على هدى من هذه التربية ونور. وقد روي عن أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب - رضي الله عنه - أنه سمع صوت رجلين في مسجد النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قد ارتفعت أصواتهما، فجاء فقال:  أتدريان أين أنتما؟ ثم قال: من أين أنتما؟ قالا: من أهل الطائف. فقال: لو كنتما من أهل المدينة لأوجعتكما ضرباً! وعرف علماء هذه الأمة وقالوا: إنه يكره رفع الصوت عند قبره - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كما كان يكره في حياته - عليه الصلاة والسلام - احتراماً له في كل حال. ثم أشار إلى حادث وقع من وفد بني تميم حين قدموا على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في العام التاسع الذي سمي " عام الوفود ".. لمجيء وفود العرب من كل مكان بعد فتح مكة، ودخولهم في الإسلام، وكانوا أعراباً جفاة، فنادوا من وراء حجرات أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المطلة على المسجد النبوي الشريف: يا محمد. اخرج لنا. فكره النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - هذه الجفوة وهذا الإزعاج. فنزل قوله تعالى:﴿إن الذين ينادونك من ورآء الحجرات أكثرهم لا يعقلون، ولو أنهم صبروا حتى تخرج إليهم لكان خيراً لهم، والله غفور رحيم﴾ .. فوصفهم الله بأن أكثرهم لا يعقلون. وكرّه إليهم النداء على هذه الصفة المنافية للأدب والتوقير اللائق بشخص النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وحرمة رسول الله القائد والمربي. وبيّن لهم الأولى والأفضل وهو الصبر والانتظار حتى يخرج إليهم. وحبب إليهم التوبة والإنابة، ورغبهم في المغفرة والرحمة. وقد وعى المسلمون هذا الأدب الرفيع، وتجاوزوا به شخص رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى كل أستاذ وعالم. لا يزعجونه حتى يخرج إليهم؛ ولا يقتحمون عليه حتى يدعوهم.. يحكى عن أبي عبيد - العالم الزاهد الراوية الثقة - أنه قال: " ما دققت باباً على عالم قط حتى يخرج في وقت خروجه ".. [2]

[1]  - ابن كثير – تفسير القرآن الكريم[2]  - سيد قطب – في ظلال القرآن

----------

